# schlechte Erfahrung mit der MS SOLEA in Hvide Sande 9/05



## kuhni2704 (26. September 2005)

Hallo zusammen,
habe auf der MS Solea  in Hvide Sande in den letzten beiden Wochen extrem schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. War 2x 3h draussen. Meine nichtangelnde Freundin musste ebenfalls den vollen Preis bezahlen. Dieser ist mit 200 DKK für 3 Stunden zu teuer. Der Skipper ist jeweils ca 15min zu kurz gefahren, hat lieber Bier verkauft und selbst getrunken, als gute Plätze gesucht. Wirkte extrem unmotiviert. Fuhr auch bei extrem starker Drift, (5 mal anheben, dann rausziehen und neuauswerfen). Verscheuchte die Schwärme durch umständliche und unprofessionelle Wendemanöver (Vorwärts, rückwärts und nochmal vor). Beim erstenmal Gesamtausbeute bei 8 Anglern: ca 15 Makrelen, 4 kleine Dorsche, davon 2 untermaßig! Beim 2. mal war ich der Fischerkönig, mit einem 45cm Dorsch, übrigens dem einzigen Dorsch an Bord, bei einem anderen Angler 3 Makrelen, der Rest ohne Beute (!). Vergleiche immer mit den Kuttern in Hirtshals, z.B. MS Mille oder der früheren MS Michael Frank. Hier sind (waren) die Skipper richtige Kumpeltypen, haben Ratschläge gegeben, richtig mitgeholfen, hat dort richtig Spaß gemacht, aber Hvide Sande? NIE WIEDER AUF DER  MS SOLEA!!!#q


----------



## uwe103 (8. Oktober 2005)

*AW: schlechte Erfahrung mit der MS SOLEA in Hvide Sande 9/05*

@kuhni2704

danke für den Tip  weiß ich wenigstens mit wem ich *nicht*   rausfahren muss.


----------



## Troja1 (9. Oktober 2005)

*AW: schlechte Erfahrung mit der MS SOLEA in Hvide Sande 9/05*

Hallo Zusammen,

das Stichwort "MS Solea", Hvide Sande, erweckt auch bei mir negative Erinnerungen an meinen Dänemark-Urlaub im August diesen Jahres.
Wir hatten die 8-Stunden-Tour gebucht, pro Person stolze 400 Kronen, umgerechnet ca. € 57,-<img>. Als Gruppe, bestehend aus 5 Personen, leider keinerlei Preisnachlaß - einfach viel zu teuer, wenn man bedenkt, daß die Hin- und Rückfahrt allein ca. 5,5 Std. in Anspruch genommen hat!!!!!

Nun gut, wir hatten dann für den Mittwoch gebucht, wollten unseren DK-Urlaub in der letzten Woche mit einer Kutter-Tour schön abschließen.
Leider wurde die Tour aber zwei Tage hintereinander abgesagt wg. schlechtem Wetter, kann ja keiner was für. 
Am Freitag jedoch, einen Tag vorm Bettenwechsel und letzte Möglichkeit für den Skipper rauszufahren, ohne das angezahlte Geld zurück zu erstatten, ging es dann, trotz heftigen Windes, los.

Insgesamt waren die Fänge eigentlich gut, hatte 8 Dorsche, 2 Makrelen und einige Knurrhähne im Korb. Die Angelei hat aber wg. des überaus starken Seegangs relativ wenig Spaß gemacht, zumal ca. eine Stunde lang überhaupt nichts gefangen wurde (lags am Echolot??). Hinzu kam, dass nur eine der zwei an Bord befindlichen Toiletten geöffnet war und die geöffnete Toilette weder eine funktionierende Spülung noch ein nutzbares Waschbecken hatte. Bier etc. wurde überhaupt nicht verkauft, was bei dem überaus starken Seegang allerdings nicht wirklich das Problem war. Ein gemütliches Bier war nicht drin, da ständig Brecher über den Bug kamen und man Mühe hatte, an Deck ein trockenes Plätzchen zum Festhalten zu finden.

Ich bin zwar kein erfahrener Seemann und auch nicht der Mensch, der einmal pro Monat eine Angeltour auf Nord- und Ostsee macht, aber ich konnte mich des Eindrucks nicht erwehren, daß diese Angeltour "auf Teufel komm raus" gemacht wurde, um nicht rückerstatten zu müssen. Das Wetter war sicher nicht besser als am Vortag, da der Bettenwechsel jedoch anstand, ist man hier halt rausgefahren. 

Meines Erachtens hätte man hier vor Abfahrt, den Seegang ankündigen müssen, so wie am Vortag auch und den Leuten die Möglichkeit geben müssen, im Zweifel nicht zu fahren und das Geld zurück zu erstatten.

Wir hatten jedenfalls alle den Eindruck, als wären wir abgezockt worden!
€ 57,- pro Person, 2,5 Std. angeln, nicht funktionierende Toilette und Wetterverhältnisse, die grenzwertig waren - keine Empfehlung für die MS Solea! 

Ich kann hier also auch nur sagen: MS Solea? Nein danke!

Gruß
Troja1
P.S. bin übrigens neu hier!


----------



## norgepeitscher (9. Oktober 2005)

*AW: schlechte Erfahrung mit der MS SOLEA in Hvide Sande 9/05*

nee,jungs sorry aber die windstärke wird vorher immer bekannt gegeben....wer es sich dann nicht zutraut ,ok......aber nachher meckern......find ich nicht passend..!sorry!


----------



## uwe103 (9. Oktober 2005)

*AW: schlechte Erfahrung mit der MS SOLEA in Hvide Sande 9/05*

@norgepeitscher

m.E. ist das Wetter in dem Bericht ja auch nicht das Hauptproblem, sondern das ganze andere Drumherum. Es wäre interessant zu wissen, ob Troja1 wusste, dass die Hin- u. Rückfahrt allein 5,5 Std. von den gebuchten 8 Std. ausgemacht haben. Wenn ja, sorry: selber schuld. Aber wenn nicht, sehe ich das auch als Abzocke und würde...naja, das lassen wir jetzt lieber.


----------



## Torsk (9. Oktober 2005)

*AW: schlechte Erfahrung mit der MS SOLEA in Hvide Sande 9/05*

Moin!

Erstmal ein herzliches Willkommen an euch beiden Solea-Geschädigten ! 

Meine letzten Touren  von Hvide Sande datieren aus 96 mit der Fanö (dem damaligen Kahn des Sandormkiosken) , mal ein paar Erfahrungen dazu:
1.Hauptangelgebiet ist das Weiße Riff, was ungefähr so 25 sm (wenn ich es richtig erinnere) vom HS sind. Das man das weder bei 3- noch bei 8- h-Törns erreicht,sollte jedem klar sein. Seinerzeit wurde die 3h-Tour zum Plattenangeln und die 8h-Tour als Makrelentour vermarktet.Bei der 8h-Tour lagen zudem die ersten Wracks in Schlagdistanz. Wenn man im Sandormkiosk oder beim Skipper nachfragte, bekam man immer den Hinweis, das man für guten Dorsch schon den Longtörn (damals immer zwischen 14-16h) buchen muß. Sollte das nicht mehr so sein, würd ich es als Nepp empfinden.
2.Wind und Wellen, naja, da geht die Post schon anders ab als auf der heimischen Ostsee, selbst bei wenig Wind. Wenn man nicht seefest ist, sollte man von der Mole angeln...Steht übrigens in fast jeder Publikation zum Thema Hochseeangeln in der dänischen Nordsee. Meine Frau und ich haben immer ein wenig gegrinst, wenn die alten Seebären Ostsee-like sofort Bug und Heck ( weil man so das Erlebnis der schönen langen Wellen noch etwas verstärken und maximieren kann) geentert und über unseren so laienhaft gewählten Platz direkt neben dem Führerhaus gelächelt haben
3. Das Problem mit den Klo`s resultiert meist aus Pkt.2, allerdings möchte ich da nix beschönigen, manchmal ist es auf dänischen Kähnen einfach iiiiiee und selbstverständlich nicht in Ordnung.
4. Ich fand es eigentlich immer ganz angenehm, das man seine Verpflegung selber mitbringen konnte , andererseits hat der Skipper für mich einen Knall, wenn er auf die Kohle vom Getränkeverkauf verzichtet. Die Preise für die Touren sind glaub ich landestypisch, meiner Meinung sind die Kurztouren rausgeschmissenes Geld, die Longtörns waren es aber immer wert. 

Ihr seht also, das sich so schrecklich viel nicht geändert hat, vielleicht hättet ihr euch im Vorfeld schon etwas informieren sollen...


----------



## Tyron (9. Oktober 2005)

*AW: schlechte Erfahrung mit der MS SOLEA in Hvide Sande 9/05*



			
				Torsk schrieb:
			
		

> Moin!
> 
> Erstmal ein herzliches Willkommen an euch beiden Solea-Geschädigten !
> 
> ...


 


Suuuper Posting, ganz ehrlich. :m 
Das waren mal ein paar wirklich gute Aussagen, hinter denen auch ich hundertprozentig stehe!
 Kann mich Torsks Punkten voll und ganz anschließen!

Bin gestern aus Hvide Sande wiedergekommen, war dort ne Woche im Urlaub und was soll ich sagen: Der Kudda (Solea) war eigentlich jeden Tag voll!
Kurz- und mittellange Touren wurden die ganze Woche über gefahren, sodass ich mich nicht zu einer Mitfahrt verführen ließ . 
In Torsk Ausführungen wird ja auch deutlich, warum ich wiederstehen konnte . 
Was jetzt auf den einzelnen Touren gefangen wurde, kann ich nicht sagen, da ich mich mehr mit den Heringen an der Schleuse anstatt mit den Fängen der Solea beschäftigt habe:m .


----------



## Troja1 (9. Oktober 2005)

*AW: schlechte Erfahrung mit der MS SOLEA in Hvide Sande 9/05*

Moin Zusammen,

wir hatten bei Buchung der Tour deutlich zu verstehen gegeben, daß es ums Dorschangeln geht, bekamen keinerlei Hinweis auf die 14h Std.-Tour und wurden auch nicht aufgeklärt, daß die Hin-/Rückfahrt sooo lange dauert.
Ebenso fehlte der Hinweis auf die Windstärke, vielleicht ist dies auch eine Holschuld, wie gesagt, ich bin nicht jeden Monat auf den Kuttern unterwegs.
Tags zuvor wurde jedenfalls der Wellengang angesagt und entschieden, nicht zu fahren, warum am Tag der Tour dann nicht??
Naja, jedenfalls war das Wetter nun nicht das Hauptproblem, schließlich hab ich ja auch etwas gefangen..;-). Wie beschrieben, die anderen Rahmenbedingungen waren, wie sagt man so schön, sub-optimal.
Gruß
Troja1


----------



## kuhni2704 (9. Oktober 2005)

*AW: schlechte Erfahrung mit der MS SOLEA in Hvide Sande 9/05*

Hallo Torsk,
wie gesagt, auch bei mir wars nicht die erste Tour auf Hochsee. Habe doch schon etliche Touren in Hirtshals hinter mir. Und daß die 3 Stunden-Touren keine Dorschtouren sind, hat mir keiner gesagt. insgesamt war die Stimmung an Bord nicht so gut, auch die Teilnehmer der 8 Stunden-Touren mit denen ich mich unterhalten habe, haben sich verarscht gefühlt. Hirtshals forever!


----------



## fabi91 (16. Oktober 2005)

*AW: schlechte Erfahrung mit der MS SOLEA in Hvide Sande 9/05*

moin,also ich persönlich habe noch keine erfahrungen mit der mas solea gemacht,aber ich habe die rute und rolle abonniert und in der 11/05 steht eigentlich nur positives zeugs.von wegen top service des skippers und sofortige kühlung der fische.
Also ich glaube man muss sich selber sein bild machen|kopfkrat 
weiterhin ein petri heil
                              fabi


----------



## Tyron (17. Oktober 2005)

*AW: schlechte Erfahrung mit der MS SOLEA in Hvide Sande 9/05*

@ fabi: Das sind die Angelzeitschriften... Lieber sich hier im AB informieren!


----------



## LAC (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: schlechte Erfahrung mit der MS SOLEA in Hvide Sande 9/05*

Hallo,
alle geschädigten, nun bin ich nur ein katzensprung entfernt vom motorschiff und werfe seit dem es im einsatz ist, ein auge drauf und spiele mit dem gedanken - einmal muss ich es erleben. 
Mache es einfach nicht, warum?
Ich habe des öfteren gespräche mit den beteiligten d.h. alle die mit dem boot eine verbindung haben oder hatten geführt - vom verkäufer bis zum eigner aber auch mit den anglern. 
Die anglergespräche sahen nicht so rosig aus, wenn es um die fangstatistik ging - die gespäche im laden sahen immer rosig aus, mir wurde sogar gesagt - es läuft super, so gut das jetzt das Autorenteam von rute und rolle kommt. Da wäre ich bald seekrank geworden, konnte mich aber beherrschen - ein lächeln jedoch habe ich gezeigt.
Es wurde mir auch der durchschnitt von gewicht und stükzahl genannt. Ich habe die zahlen nicht mehr genau im kopf und möchte nichts falsches schreiben - aber sie waren fü mich ok - wenn ich berücksichtige, das ja nur wenige pilkexperten auf einer tour mitfahren - die anderen haben gerade eine angel gekauft oder holen sie jährlich im urlaub raus. 
Worüber ich mir gedanken mache ist, das ich mit dem schiff noch nicht rausgefahren bin - dabei könnte ich es das ganze jahr - da muss doch was dran sein, mir wird es unwohl dabei - nicht vom seegang, andere faktoren spielen da eine rolle - entstanden, da ich alles was ich gehört habe gefiltert habe - wobei ich die "hochzeitsfahrt" mit den autoren nicht bewertet habe und da ich mich ein bischen auskenne - lasse ich es. 
Einmal werde ich die kronen opfern - hoffe ja nicht, das dann auch eine hochzeitsfahrt gemacht wird.

Das wort hier im thread - ist der alltag - da freue ich mich drüber.


----------



## norsksteinbit (2. März 2006)

*AW: schlechte Erfahrung mit der MS SOLEA in Hvide Sande 9/05*

Hei ! Also ich bin im März 2005 mit der Solea draussen gewesen, und es war kein Spass. Von 9 angemeldeten kamen nur sechs, die anderen wußten schon wohl warum. Der Wind war morgens bei 5, als wir dann wieder reinkamen hatten wir 7. Gefangen wurde genau ein dorsch von 5 kg. Aberzumindest mußte ich dank Tabletten nicht kotzen. Mühe hat der Skipper sich schon gegeben, aber irgendwie war da nicht recht was zu machen. Und dieses Jahr? Hmm, da muss wohl neben dem Zeug für Hering, Forelle und Hecht(Meljby Möllegaard) doch noch der eine und andere Pilker mit. Schaun wir mal.


----------



## Ramon (3. März 2006)

*AW: schlechte Erfahrung mit der MS SOLEA in Hvide Sande 9/05*

Ich habe auch mal was hier im Board über die Solea geschrieben( Ich glaub das war nicht positiv  ). Der Kutter ist Touristen-Nepp egal ob 3 -8 oder 12 Stundentour. Ich habe 8 Jahre hintereinander in Hirtshals( Michael Frank) und im Hanstholm Urlaub gemacht und bin dort oft mit einem Kutter gefahren. Ich weiss was in 4 oder 8 oder 12 Stunden alles möglich ist und das in Hvide Sande ist vera..... . 
Aber es ist immer wieder auffällig, wenn nur ein Kutter im Hafen liegt kann man sich alles erlauben. Ich würde mal gern einen konkurenzfähigen Kutter neben der Solea sehen.


----------



## norsksteinbit (7. März 2006)

*AW: schlechte Erfahrung mit der MS SOLEA in Hvide Sande 9/05*

Hei ! Dann wäre mal die Frage, ob denn jemand Erfahrungen mit der Mindboen aus Thorsminde hat. Das ist der kleine für 12 Leute, aber ich seh den immer nur im Hafen liegen, weil ich früh im Jahr dort bin und es meistens _windig _ist. Sieht aber nett und sauber aufgeräumt aus. War da schonmal jemand mit los ? Den Michael Frank kenne ich auch, da habe ich schon nen Meterdorsch von Bord geschleppt und auch nen Leng von 80cm. War eine prima Tour.
Schönen Gruss. Klaus


----------



## Bärliner (9. März 2006)

*AW: schlechte Erfahrung mit der MS SOLEA in Hvide Sande 9/05*

hallöle,
meine person fährt seit 4 jahren wieder regelmäßig hvide sande an.
in erster linie deswegen, dass man dort heringe und hornhechte satt fängt.die heringe sind zwar etwas kleiner im mai, aber dafür in mengen.
in den 4 jahren wo ich in hs war, sind wir gerademal dreimal rausgefahren, das es das wetter leider nicht zugelassen hat.
der sanddormkiosk hat meine person eigentlich immer korrekt behandelt was das thema dorsch dort angeht.
die dreistunden tour sollte mehr was für herings- und makrelenangler sein, der achtstunden-törn kommt dann schon eher hin für dorsch und der lange törn ist natürlich das nonplusultra was großfisch angeht.
ich wurde auch darüber informiert wie lange "ungefähr" die hinfahrt zu den angelplätzen dauert und die allgemeinen informationen zum thema köder.
bis jetzt bin ich immer den achtstunden törn gefahren.das hat dann aber gelangt,da der seegang morgens meistens ruhig war und zum mittag immer stärker wurde und somit auch der magen recht strapaziert wurde !
in der ostsee ist man auch manchmal so seine zwei stunden unterwegs, bevor das ersehnte horn hupt. was soll der skipper das boot in der brandung rum schaukeln lassen, wenn man sowieso weiß, da ist nichts zu holen. also ab zu den wracks und die sind nunmal nen stück weiter.
ich würde auch lieber eine kurze anfahrt haben um dann schööön lange zu angeln, aber in diesm fall wußte ich schon vorher, was mich erwartet und konnte mich ein wenig darauf einstellen.der service was das essen angeht ist sicher nicht das beste,aber wir hatten vorgesorgt und uns selber das nötigste mitgenommen um die fahrtzeit geselliger zu machen  ;o)
und in diesen tagen,wo das wettr das rausfahren zugelassen hat, wurde auf dem kutter auch ganz gefangen.es waren aber auch wieder mal ein paar leute an bord, die sich nicht weiter informiert hatten und mit der normalen ausrüstung von der ostsee ihr glück versuchten.
es wurde mit 60-80 gramm pilkern gefischt,tja,damit haben die pilker an diesen tagen nicht einmal den grund gesehen.was soll man da eigentlich erwaten???ne volle kiste???eher wohl nicht.
und das skipper ne hohle nuss ist, kann ich mir so richtig auch nicht vorstellen, da die gewässer dort so manchesmal recht tükisch sein können.
zum thema sauberkeit ist noch zu sagen, dass der kutter in einem einwandfreien zustand war (im mai`2005) und da gab es nichts auszusetzen!!!!
das problem gibt es doch immer wieder beim hochseefischen,wenn man gefrustet ist,sucht man oft die schuld bei den anderen.
das die preise ganz schön gepfeffert sind, da brauchen wir nicht weiter drüber reden, das schröpft unseren geldbäutel doch arg,schnief....
im ganzen aber, war ich zufrieden mit der solea und der großteil der befragten auch,aber alle angler zufrieden zu stellen, wird immer schwer zu erfüllen sein (schade eigentlich).

*PS:Früher haben wir an der mole immer supi tolle schollen gefangen, aber irgnedwie sind die wech von der fläche.die fischer sagen zwar immer,schollen sind da, aber sie sind gaaaanz weit draussen  ;o((
hmm,hat jemand noch nen anderen tipp, der einen nen bissel weiter bringt????  *fragend guck**


----------



## Bärliner (30. April 2006)

*AW: schlechte Erfahrung mit der MS SOLEA in Hvide Sande 9/05*

also wer sich näher noch beschäftigen möchte mit der MS Solea der sollte mal in der neuen rute & rolle zeitschrift nachlesen, da ist auch ein bericht über dieses schiff.
es ist wirklich nicht so schlimm, wie es hier manch einer beschreibt....
gruß


----------



## urmel23 (3. Mai 2006)

*AW: schlechte Erfahrung mit der MS SOLEA in Hvide Sande 9/05*

den bericht habe ich gelesen......aber wenn sich bei mir vorher eine fachzeitschrift ankündigen würde, dann wäre mein kahn (wenn ich den einen hätte) wohl auch blitz blank und alles wäre suppi toll.

ich werde mir den kahn ansehen und mal versuchen mit ein paar anglern die von board gehen zu sprechen und dann sehen wir weiter...


----------



## Bärliner (3. Mai 2006)

*AW: schlechte Erfahrung mit der MS SOLEA in Hvide Sande 9/05*

da wird sicherlich was dran sein an der vermutung, würde ich jedenfalls genau so machen....aber wie schon einmal angedeutet, ich finde den kahn bis jetzt echt spitze.
dreimal raus und immer war guter bis sehr guter fisch in der kiste!
und was wichtig ist,der kahn war echt sauber,die haben dort gerade alles neu gemacht,werde mich jedenfalls bemühen ende mai wieder ne tour mit der solea zu machen.
kannst ja nocheinmal berichten,was die anderen so sagen,wäre echt nett von dir  #6
bist du jetzt gerade dort drüben?


----------



## prinz1980 (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: schlechte Erfahrung mit der MS SOLEA in Hvide Sande 9/05*

hallo leute,
ich bin die nacht von DK / Hvide Sande wiedergekommen und war jeden tag angeln in und um HS, auch ich habe sehr lange überlegt ob ich eine der touren mache mit der Solea, ich muß auch sagen das in der letzten woche das schiff immer ausgebucht war, waren echt immer viele leute auf deck, aber wo ich mir dann an 2 tagen die super fänge angesehen habe, ist es mir echt vergangen mehr als eine handvoll dorsche war da nicht drin!!! und am wetter konnte es auch nicht liegen, denn ich hab jetzt noch sonnenbrand auf meiner haut  , nein, das wetter war echt super! 
auch ich sehe dies als reine abzocke an, denn billig ist es ja nicht gerade.
ich hatte meine kühltaschen voll bis oben hin mit hornis und platte und war voll zu frieden.

grüße aus Thüringen


----------



## Bärliner (8. Mai 2006)

*AW: schlechte Erfahrung mit der MS SOLEA in Hvide Sande 9/05*



			
				prinz1980 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo leute,
> ich bin die nacht von DK / Hvide Sande wiedergekommen und war jeden tag angeln in und um HS, auch ich habe sehr lange überlegt ob ich eine der touren mache mit der Solea, ich muß auch sagen das in der letzten woche das schiff immer ausgebucht war, waren echt immer viele leute auf deck, aber wo ich mir dann an 2 tagen die super fänge angesehen habe, ist es mir echt vergangen mehr als eine handvoll dorsche war da nicht drin!!! und am wetter konnte es auch nicht liegen, denn ich hab jetzt noch sonnenbrand auf meiner haut  , nein, das wetter war echt super!
> auch ich sehe dies als reine abzocke an, denn billig ist es ja nicht gerade.
> ich hatte meine kühltaschen voll bis oben hin mit hornis und platte und war voll zu frieden.
> ...



hallöle,
kannst du mir ein paar tipps zum thema platte dort geben?
die letzten male hatten wir immer pech mit denen  :c
danke dir  #h


----------



## urmel23 (8. Mai 2006)

*AW: schlechte Erfahrung mit der MS SOLEA in Hvide Sande 9/05*



			
				prinz1980 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo leute,
> ich bin die nacht von DK / Hvide Sande wiedergekommen und war jeden tag angeln in und um HS, auch ich habe sehr lange überlegt ob ich eine der touren mache mit der Solea, ich muß auch sagen das in der letzten woche das schiff immer ausgebucht war, waren echt immer viele leute auf deck, aber wo ich mir dann an 2 tagen die super fänge angesehen habe, ist es mir echt vergangen mehr als eine handvoll dorsche war da nicht drin!!! und am wetter konnte es auch nicht liegen, denn ich hab jetzt noch sonnenbrand auf meiner haut  , nein, das wetter war echt super!
> auch ich sehe dies als reine abzocke an, denn billig ist es ja nicht gerade.
> ich hatte meine kühltaschen voll bis oben hin mit hornis und platte und war voll zu frieden.
> ...



moinsens,

hatte dir eine PN geschickt. wäre super wenn du die noch beantworten könntest  bin ab donnerstag wieder im lande. thx björn


----------



## prinz1980 (8. Mai 2006)

*AW: schlechte Erfahrung mit der MS SOLEA in Hvide Sande 9/05*

hallo björn, hab dir grad geantwotet 

@bärliner
ich war genau in Argab strand, hab dort sehr gut gefangen ( Platte ) köder waren die alten guten Watti´s


----------



## Bärliner (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: schlechte Erfahrung mit der MS SOLEA in Hvide Sande 9/05*

so,morgen früh gehts los nach hvide sande und mal schauen ob was geht mit dorsch....werde euch dann berichten,auch bei leeren kisten


----------



## Baitbuster (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: schlechte Erfahrung mit der MS SOLEA in Hvide Sande 9/05*

Also es kommt natürlich auch auf die Wetterlage und Jahreszeit an!!!!!!
Aber so viele Positive Kommentare hab ich auch noch nicht gehört, sonst bleibt da ja noch der Ringköbingfjord, wo du alles bekommst waste haben willlst außer Dorsch, z.B. Barsch, Hecht, Rotaugen Rotfedern, Karpfen, Hornis in Hvide Sande, sowie vereinzelte Heringe in der Laichzeit auch in Hvide Sande, weil sie dann rüber ziehn zum Laichen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
sonst halt noch dorsch und Makrele von den Molen!!!!#6 
Gruß Baitbuster


----------



## urmel23 (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: schlechte Erfahrung mit der MS SOLEA in Hvide Sande 9/05*



			
				Baitbuster schrieb:
			
		

> Also es kommt natürlich auch auf die Wetterlage und Jahreszeit an!!!!!!
> Aber so viele Positive Kommentare hab ich auch noch nicht gehört, sonst bleibt da ja noch der Ringköbingfjord, wo du alles bekommst waste haben willlst außer Dorsch, z.B. Barsch, Hecht, Rotaugen Rotfedern, Karpfen, Hornis in Hvide Sande, sowie vereinzelte Heringe in der Laichzeit auch in Hvide Sande, weil sie dann rüber ziehn zum Laichen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> sonst halt noch dorsch und Makrele von den Molen!!!!#6
> Gruß Baitbuster



den dorsch von der mole mußt du mir mal zeigen. wir waren vor kurzem 1 woche dort und haben so ziemlich alles versucht. dorsche waren nicht dabei und die angler die wir getroffen haben hatten ebenfalls keine dorsche. boardi djoerni hatte ein paar platte wenn ich micht recht entsinne.


----------



## Murphy88 (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: schlechte Erfahrung mit der MS SOLEA in Hvide Sande 9/05*

Ich war mal Ende der 90er Jahre dort und habe eine 8 Stunden – Tour mitgemacht – das war die grösste Verarsche meines Anglerlebens ! 
Als ich zur Abfahrt des Kutters ankam, wurde schon diskutiert, ob überhaupt rausgefahren werden kann. Letztendlich siegte die Gier über die Vernunft und es wurde entschieden, doch rauszufahren. Was soll ich sagen – wir hatten eine Stunde netto Angelzeit. Der Wind war so stark, dass ich keinen gesehen habe, der sich nicht die Seele aus dem Leib gekotzt hat. Ein vernünftiges angeln war überhaupt nicht möglich, da ich beide Füße an Deck verkeilen und mich zusätzlich mit einer Hand an der Reling festhalten mussten - die Brecher gingen reihenweise übers Deck. Die Ausbeute war im Schnitt 1 Dorsch pro Mann und es wurden noch einige Makrelen gefangen. Sorry, für mich war das nur Geldschneiderei, jeder verantwortungsvolle Skipper wäre nicht rausgefahren.


----------



## sundfisher (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: schlechte Erfahrung mit der MS SOLEA in Hvide Sande 9/05*



			
				norgepeitscher schrieb:
			
		

> nee,jungs sorry aber die windstärke wird vorher immer bekannt gegeben....wer es sich dann nicht zutraut ,ok......aber nachher meckern......find ich nicht passend..!sorry!



Dass die Windstärke bekanntgegeben wird davon habe ich bis jetzt noch nichts gehört, weder auf dem Øresund noch auf dem Gelben Riff und ich war etwas mehr als nur einmal auf den Kuttern Gast.


----------



## Baitbuster (1. Juni 2006)

*AW: schlechte Erfahrung mit der MS SOLEA in Hvide Sande 9/05*



> Zitat von urmel23
> den dorsch von der mole mußt du mir mal zeigen. wir waren vor kurzem 1 woche dort und haben so ziemlich alles versucht. dorsche waren nicht dabei und die angler die wir getroffen haben hatten ebenfalls keine dorsche. boardi djoerni hatte ein paar platte wenn ich micht recht entsinne.


 
wenn du mir deine Email adresse geben würdest könnte ich dir ma das bild senden weil es zu groß ist um es hier rein zustellen.............#6 
Mach ich gern
Gruß Baitbuster


----------



## autoflizer (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: schlechte Erfahrung mit der MS SOLEA in Hvide Sande 9/05*

Hallo alle zusammen,
ich war bisher 3 mal zu 8h auf der Solea,November 05,April und Juni 06,die ersten beiden Male waren nur 8 Leute auf dem Kutter,richtig Wind und Regen eben wie es zu diesen Zeiten auf der Nordsse ist,es wurde gut gefangen,obwohl reichlich Trift war,der Kapitän gab Tips,wies am besten geht,und war auch sonst sehr bemüht.Ganz anders war es im Juni 06,es waren 30 Mann auf dem Kutter,Abfahrt wurde immer auf den nächsten Tag verschoben,es sollten sicherlich reichlich zahlende Kunden gefunden werden,aber mit 30 Mann ist der Kutter zu voll,und dann angelt auch noch die Besatzung mit. Anfahrt und Rückfahrt dauerten über 5 Stunden,effektiv geangelt wurde 1,5 Stunden,Ausbeute war eher gering,aber es ist ja keine Hochsaison für Dorsche,aber alles in allem war ich für diesen Preis - 450 Kronen -nicht zufrieden!Es fehlt ein Konkurenzboot in Hvide Sande.Noch enttäuschender war ein Versuch mit der Mindboen in Torsminde eineWoche Später.Früh 7 Uhr ging es los,9 Mann an Bord,aus dem Hafen raus,ca, 300 Meter offene SEE,dann erster Halt und Hinweis durch den Käpn.das es sehr windig sei,was aber alle schon längst gemerkt hatten,dann ging es noch mal ca.500 Meter weiter und wieder halt,nun war es immer noch windig und der Käpn sagte ,es wären noch 1,5 Stunden bis zu Angelplatz und es sei besser zu wenden und nicht weiter zu fahren.Dann fuhr er wieder in den Hafen und meinte vielleicht morgen oder übermorgen nochmal raus zu fahren.Im Laufe des Vormittags lies der Wind von Windstärke 5 nach auf Windstärke 3-4.Soviel zur Mindboen,ich habe in den letzten 5 Jahren etwa 10 mal versucht , mit dem Kahn raus zu fahren,das einzige mal war nun diese "Hafenrundfahrt" in diesem Jahr,die anderen Male wurde die Tour schon am Vorabend immer abgesagt,deshalb sieht sicher der Kahn gut und gepflegt aus,wird eben wenig benutzt.


----------



## Baitbuster (22. Juli 2006)

*AW: schlechte Erfahrung mit der MS SOLEA in Hvide Sande 9/05*

War bis heute in Hvide Sande, bin selber nicht direkt mit der MS Soleo gefahren aber ich hatte nen freund ders gemacht hat und der hat 19 Dorsche gefangen die ne gute größe hatten.......und Makrelen gingen auch ganz gut ab wie ich gehört hab|supergri


----------



## Andre´ (9. August 2006)

*AW: schlechte Erfahrung mit der MS SOLEA in Hvide Sande 9/05*

Hallo allerseits !!!

Kann die Kritik nicht ganz nachvollziehen. 
Bin im Juli mit der Solea rausgefahren und war sehr zufrieden. 
Muss allerdings mitteilen dass ich ne bayrische Landratte bin und das erste mal draussen war. 
Beraten wurde ich top ! Die kurzausfahrt wäre für Makrele, die mittlere 8h für Dorsche und die lange 12h+ für Dickdorsche. Wurde auch gut über Gerät beraten und über die lange Anfahrtszeit zu den Wracks informiert. Müsse auch nicht neues Gerät kaufen, sondern könne alles auf dem Kutter leien (bis auf Pilker, etc.)
Hab dann ne 20h Tour gemacht und war sehr zufrieden. 
Es wurde massig Eis geladen und gebunkert sowie hat der Kapitain immer angekündigt ob Riff oder Wrack (zwecks Montage). Nach ca 5 Min. Ohne Biss, sofortiger Stellungswechsel zum nächsten Hot Spot. Hatt irre viel gefahren und hätte mir gewünscht auch mal was probieren zu können. 
Zahlenmässig waren die Fänge nicht so Top, allerdings hat die Grösse gestimmt. (ich, als Anfänger hatte 15 Stück, alle über 70.cm !!!) Gefangen haben alle  mind. 10 Stück.
2 Dänen hatten jeder bestimmt 50 !!! Stück ( waren meines Erachtens aber nicht das erste mal draussen ).

Beim Gaffen war die Crew sehr fix !! und Eis war massig vorhanden.
Proviant war glaub ich nicht an Bord, allerdings Getränke zu einem vernünftigen Preis. 

Fazit: Preis ist sehr hoch, nachteilig empfand ich auch das der Kapitain die Wracks immer mit der gleichen Seite angefahren hatt, sodass diese immer deutlich mehr gefangen hatt. 

Top war die Beratung vor der Ausfahrt! Kapitain hat sich  irre viel Mühe gegeben die Dorsche zu finden und hat massig Meilen geschrubbt. 
Der Kutter war anfangs sehr sauber ,(leider später durch Erbrechen und diverse missglückte Pinkelversuche über die Reling nicht mehr besonders).
Crew war sehr nett und hilfsbereit. 
Trotz kleiner Mankos,
*Ich würds jederzeit wieder machen !!!!!!!!!!!   |supergri *


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (9. August 2006)

*AW: schlechte Erfahrung mit der MS SOLEA in Hvide Sande 9/05*



Andre´ schrieb:


> Hallo allerseits !!!
> 
> Kann die Kritik nicht ganz nachvollziehen.
> Bin im Juli mit der Solea rausgefahren und war sehr zufrieden.
> ...



Schreib doch mal bitte ,wie die Kosten der einzelnen Touren sind,Danke !!!

Der  STF  :g


----------



## Andre´ (9. August 2006)

*AW: schlechte Erfahrung mit der MS SOLEA in Hvide Sande 9/05*

Für die 20 h Tour haben Sie 1200 Kronen berechnet. Sind ca. 170.- €. Anfahrt zu den Wracks alleine schon 7 h.
Die anderen Preise hab ich nicht mehr im Kopf, kannste aber direkt auf der Internetseite des "Sandormkiosk" nachlesen.


----------



## quietstorm (30. März 2007)

*AW: schlechte Erfahrung mit der MS SOLEA in Hvide Sande 9/05*

@ kuhni2704
Danke für den TIPP#6 jetzt weiß ich mit wem ich schonmal NICHT rausfahren werde

schöne grüße euer 
Marius


----------



## duc900desmo (5. April 2007)

*AW: schlechte Erfahrung mit der MS SOLEA in Hvide Sande 9/05*

So, nun kann ich auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben. Sind gestern mit der Solea zum 8 Stundentörn rausgefahren. Das Schiff war restlos voll. 30 Angler standen dicht an dicht. Die Fahrt bis zum ersten Stop dauerte 2,5 Stunden. Die Rückfahrt natürlich ebenfalls, so dass netto 3 Stunden Angelzeit zur Verfügung stand. Der Preis:65,00€ pro Person.
Nach der langen Anfahrt haben wir vermutet, dass zumindest die Fänge vernünftig sind. Hoch waren 4 Dorsche von ca. 50-60 cm. Ich hatte 3, mein Kumpel 2. 
Viele Touris waren an Bord, die den Seegang wohl falsch eingeschätzt hatten. Ihnen ging es den ganzen Tag schlecht.
Ansagen vom Kapitän bezgl. Tiefe, Andrift bzw Abdriftseite gab es überhaupt nicht. Es war auch keine wiederkehrende Reihenfolge Andrift/Abdrift herauszufinden. 
Der Kapitän hat lediglich morgens abkassiert und stand den Rest des Tages an seinem Ruder. Zum Gaffen kam niemand. Man mußte sich gegenseitig helfen, was aber gut klappte. 
Fazit: Eine der schlechtesten und teuersten Ausfahrten die ich je gemacht habe.

Am Abend erlebten wir dann, wie Touris auf das Schiff geholt werden. Auf Nachfrage eines Touristen nach dem Seegang für die heutige Ausfahrt, die er vorgebucht hatte wurde ihm im Kiosk mitgeteilt, dass wenig Wind sein wird und die Ausfahrt sicherlich schön wird. Nur mal zur Info: heute morgen bei unserer Abfahrt hatten wir Wind der Stärke 5-6. Die MS Solea legte pünktlich um 8°° Uhr mit 23 Anglern ab. Wie es denen wohl ergangen ist?


----------



## djoerni (5. April 2007)

*AW: schlechte Erfahrung mit der MS SOLEA in Hvide Sande 9/05*

wie kommt es das die meinungen so auseinandergehen? gibt es da mehrere käptains?


----------



## duc900desmo (5. April 2007)

*AW: schlechte Erfahrung mit der MS SOLEA in Hvide Sande 9/05*

nein, es ist so weit ich infomiert bin nur einer.


----------



## kuhni2704 (19. April 2007)

*AW: schlechte Erfahrung mit der MS SOLEA in Hvide Sande 9/05*

Die negativen Aussagen über die MS Solea überwiegen auf jeden Fall.
Es fehlt halt in Hvide Sande die Konkurrenz, gegenüber Hirtshals, wo regelmäßig 3-4 unterschiedliche Schiffe rausfahren. Da hat jeder Captain seinen eigenen Fanclub, die Leute kommen dann auch immer wieder, weil sie halt zufrieden sind. Klar, bei schlechtem Wetter kann man nix machen, aber bestimmte Dinge waren einfach unprofessionell auf der Solea: z.B.: Über den Fischschwarm drüber fahren, bremsen, zurücksetzen, zuweit zurückfahren, wieder vor und abbremsen. Klar, der Schwarm war weg. So ist es mehrfach auf der Fahrt passiert. War echt bedient. Mittlerweile war ich wieder mal in Hirtshals, war wirklich besser.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. April 2007)

*AW: schlechte Erfahrung mit der MS SOLEA in Hvide Sande 9/05*



> Da hat jeder Captain seinen eigenen Fanclub


Oder seine Gegner.....
Außer dass Du die MS Solea nicht magst, hab ich von Dir noch nicht viel lesen können.
(Ich kann und will das nicht beurteilen, da ich das Schiff nicht kenne, aber Deine Beiträge hat man ja schnell durchgeschaut, da fällt das eben schon auf....)
Interessant auch, dass einige der weiteren Kritiker auch über nix andere zu schreiben haben als die "schlechte MS Solea" (bei insgesamt  so um die 3 - 5 Beiträge).

Während die positiven Beiträge durchaus von aktiveren Boardies zu kommen scheinen.

Spricht in meinen Augen auch für sich.......



> Die negativen Aussagen über die MS Solea überwiegen auf jeden Fall.


Müsste ich mal durchzählen, aber den Eindruck hatte ich nicht......


----------



## kuhni2704 (20. April 2007)

*AW: schlechte Erfahrung mit der MS SOLEA in Hvide Sande 9/05*

Hallo Thomas,
warst Du überhaupt schonmal in Hvide Sande und hast es dort probiert? Wahrscheinlich bist Du überwiegend damit beschäftigt die Beiträge anderer Teilnehmer zu zählen und sich über die lustig zu machen, die nicht wie Du 21577 Beiträge (#6 ) verzapft haben. Vielleicht ist es Dir selbst noch nicht aufgefallen: Die wenigsten davon bestehen aus mehr als EINEM Satz und die daraus gewonnenen Erkenntnisse sind ungefähr so informativ wie mein letztes Gespräch mit einer Flunder. :v

Spricht in meinen Augen auch für sich.


----------



## Tyron (20. April 2007)

*AW: schlechte Erfahrung mit der MS SOLEA in Hvide Sande 9/05*



kuhni2704 schrieb:


> Hallo Thomas,
> warst Du überhaupt schonmal in Hvide Sande und hast es dort probiert? Wahrscheinlich bist Du überwiegend damit beschäftigt die Beiträge anderer Teilnehmer zu zählen und sich über die lustig zu machen, die nicht wie Du 21577 Beiträge (#6 ) verzapft haben. Vielleicht ist es Dir selbst noch nicht aufgefallen: Die wenigsten davon bestehen aus mehr als EINEM Satz und die daraus gewonnenen Erkenntnisse sind ungefähr so informativ wie mein letztes Gespräch mit einer Flunder. :v
> 
> Spricht in meinen Augen auch für sich.


 


|kopfkrat 
:v 

So ist das mit Leuten, die wenig bis keine Ahnung vom Board haben... 


Naja, Thomas, lass dich nicht provozieren...


Aber machste ja eh nie#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. April 2007)

*AW: schlechte Erfahrung mit der MS SOLEA in Hvide Sande 9/05*



			
				kuhni2704 schrieb:
			
		

> warst Du überhaupt schonmal in Hvide Sande und hast es dort probiert?





			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann und will das nicht beurteilen, da ich das Schiff nicht kenne,





			
				Tyron schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, Thomas, lass dich nicht provozieren...
> 
> 
> Aber machste ja eh nie


Stimmt)
Spricht doch alles für sich, wie schon gesagt............
)))


----------



## LAC (21. April 2007)

*AW: schlechte Erfahrung mit der MS SOLEA in Hvide Sande 9/05*

@ Thomas
so ist das, man muss damit leben und ich gebe dir recht.
Gruss otto

Hallo zusammen,
nun habe ich ja auch schon mein senf dabei getan, jetzt möchte ich nochmal etwas loswerden, da thomas vom gegner gesprochen hat.
Ich bin noch nicht mit dem schiff rausgefahren, jedoch habe ich mich informiert, wie die fänge bei den grossen fahrten aussehen und da werden ja schon einige dorsche gefangen. Betrachtet man nun, das hier grösstenteils touristen angeln bzw. landratten oder angler die einmal oder zweimal im jahr eine bootsfahrt machen meistens jedoch die ostsee aufsuchen, dann treten bei leichten seegang auf der nordsee probleme ein. die sie vorher nicht kannten. Nicht alle, jedoch haben die meisten mit der angelei kaum noch etwas zu tun haben, da sie mit sich selbst kämpfen, sie angeln zwar noch, aber das hat mit angeln nichts mehr zu tun, dann muss ich sagen sind die fänge nicht schlecht, auch wenn einige schneider ausgehen.
Nun kann man die ostsee nicht mit der nordsee vergleichen, auch bei sonnenschein wird es nach 3 std fahrt auf der nordsee recht interessant, da die gesichter sich verändern - obwohl kein wind da ist schlängelt das schiff
Warum ich jedoch antworte, ist ein intensives gespräch welches ich mit den zuständigen herren des schiffes geführt habe. Dieses war für mich sehr interessant. da man mir die fangegebnisse mitgeteilt hat, die sehr gut aussahen, für ein schiff wo auch touristen mitfahren - da 60% das ist meine schätzung - keine ahnung haben, bzw. probleme im kopf und bauch bekommen durch den seegang. Bei diesem gespräch erwähnte ich, ob er den anglerboard kennen würde, wo fast nur neg. über ihn berichtet wird. Da bekam ich zu hören, ja - den würde er kennen und er glaubt das andere honorare bezahlen damit neg. darüber berichtet wird. 
Die welt ist verrückt und man kann nie wissen, was alles so bewegt wird, passieren kann oder gesagt wird.

Nun werde ich mal dieses jahr eine fahrt machen und wenn ich seekrank werde, dann habe ich nichts gefangen und werde schreiben, alles ist schlecht.
Nun habe ich auch schon einen fahrt mit windstärke 11 gemeistert, dann säuft das schiff ab, also werde zum angeln kommen - ob wellen, regen oder sonnenschein. 
Der preis sagt mir auch nicht zu, er ist wirklich an der grenze es ist aber auch eine lange fahrt. 
Einige dänen fahren schnell mal von der westküste zur ostsee rüber um dorsch zu fangen, für kleines geld bei landsicht ohne seegang und mit erfolg.


----------



## Ramon (23. April 2007)

*AW: schlechte Erfahrung mit der MS SOLEA in Hvide Sande 9/05*

Hallo

Ich persönlich bin auch nicht von dem Schiff übezeugt. Ich bin jetzt auch nur 4 mal mit dem Schiff gefahren( auch die lange Tour), aber so dolle war das nicht. Ich war auch schon auf so einigen Ausfahrten in Deutschland, Dänemark, Ost- und Nordsee. 
Wenn ich mich mal mit Dänen oder Deutschen über dieses Schiff austausche, höre ich nur positives. Ich denke es ist so wie Lydum Art Center es sagt. Hvide Sande ist Urlaubsziel und an Bord sind oft und viele Urlauber. Genau das wird das Problem sein. Für "viel" Geld erwartet man auch was. Wenn es spot billig wäre würde sich keiner über eine "schlechte" Ausfahrt aufregen.


----------



## kuhni2704 (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: schlechte Erfahrung mit der MS SOLEA in Hvide Sande 9/05*

Liebe Anglerboarder, ich möchte das Thema nochmal aufgreifen.

Sollte das mit dem Zitieren nicht so richtig funktionieren @thomas9904 und tyron, verzeiht mir bitte, ich habe wenig bis keine Ahnung vom AB, das habt Ihr ja bereits an meinen wenigen Beiträgen erkannt. Allerdings etwas Ahnung vom Hochseefischen, ich bin keiner von den Touris die nach wenigen Minuten kotzen und nicht fischen können, meine Ausbeute auf anderen Kuttern zeigt mir selbst, daß ich es beherrsche.

Wie auch immer, ich habe definitiv kein Geld von irgendwelchen imaginären Feinden vom Solea-Besitzer erhalten, und vermutlich auch nicht die anderen, die negativ über die Solea berichten, auch wenn er in einem Gespräch mit Otto (Lydum Art Center) diese Vermutung geäußert hat. Ich zitiere:



			
				Lydum Art Center;1556747Bei diesem gespräch erwähnte ich schrieb:
			
		

> Lieber Otto, ich schätze Deine Beiträge wirklich sehr, ich schau sie mir auch gezielt an, weil ich Dich für einen sehr intelligenten und vielseitigen Menschen halte. Ich finde Deinen Sprache sehr schön und Deine Ausführungen über die roten Schollenhäute haben mich wirklich berührt. Aber glaubst Du diese Verschwörungstheorie vom Besitzer wirklich? Welchen Zweck hätte es, über ein Schiff schlecht zu berichten, wenn es das einzige ist im Hafen das zum Hochseeangeln fährt? Würde so etwas nicht bestenfalls Sinn machen in einem Hafen mit Konkurrenz unter den Skippern.
> 
> Ich habe nun den Vergleich mit den Kuttern in Hirtshals, habe da erst wieder sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht.
> 
> ...


----------



## LAC (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: schlechte Erfahrung mit der MS SOLEA in Hvide Sande 9/05*

@kuhni2704
Nach langer zeit habe ich mal geschaut, was inzwischen so alles über die solea berichtet wurde. Ich habe nur den letzten bericht aufgemacht, die anderen will ich gar nicht mehr sehen und was finde ich - deine zeilen, wo ich genannt wurde. 
Freue mich, dass du alle meine berichte gelesen hast und sie schätzt - danke! 
Über die solea kann ich nichts berichten, da ich keine erfahrung gesammelt habe, ich bin noch nie mitgefahren. Jedoch habe ich dieses, welches mir berichtetet wurde, erwähnt und da man mir auch die fangstatistiken gezeigt hat - die nicht schlecht waren - die ich jedoch nicht geprüft habe - habe ich sie auch angeschnitten. Nun werde ich auch nicht seekrank und befasse mich in meinem leben auch ein wenig mit der angelei, d.h. ich kenne die hochseeangelei. Berichten kann ich auch, dass ich mir oft die personen angesehen habe, die auf der solea waren, habe auch hier und da mal ein gespräch mit ihnen geführt und mir mein bild gemacht. Da kann ich auch nichts zu sagen, aber glaub es mir, ich habe geschulte augen. 

Wenn du schreibtst über verschwörungstheorie von besitzern, dann muss ich sagen ja, - dieses kann ich jedoch nicht behaupten bei der solea - jedoch interessieren mich die möglichkeiten - die ein weltweites netz bieten kann - es kann sich pos. aber auch neg. auswirken. Und wenn ich jetzt die neg. erscheinugen anschneide, dann ist es sehr leicht - wenn man sich auskennt - dieses zu bewerkstelligen. Ganz geschickt wird es gemacht und ich habe eine ganze nacht verbracht und mir die hilferufe von personen und firmen in einem Board durchgelesen, sie sind am verzweifeln, da sie systematisch beschossen werden. 
Dieses war für mich sehr interessant und deshalb habe ich es hier erwähnt, da man es auch beim angelkutter einsetzen kann. Es wurde mir, so wie ich es geschrieben habe berichtet und die negativen berichte hier im board, habe ich gelesen und sprechen ja schon eine deutliche sprache. 
Und da mache ich mir meine gedanken - es kann ja sein.


Nun befasse ich mich nicht nur mit fische, sondern habe ausser angeln auch noch etwas anderes gemacht - 17 jahre hatte ich eine kleine werbeagentur, die für grosse firmen gearbeitet hat und ich habe konzepte in der werbung bzw. für den umweltschutz und artenschutz entwickelt - da macht man sich schon einige gedanken. 
Nun kann man in allen bereichen über leichen gehen und alle möglichkeiten nutzen u.a. auch diese worüber wir hier sprechen, die damals zu meiner zeit kaum möglich waren - es sind neue wege, die das internet möglich macht - die wege gehen bis ins kriminelle. Selbst kranke tummeln sich im netz und suchen sich ihre opfer.
Ich habe berichte gelesen - da geht es schon um werbepsychologie. Es sind machtkampfe, die ausgetragen werden, wo alle mittel ihnen recht sind. Hier ging es nicht um dorschfahrten sondern um produkte und die konkurrenz war auch nicht vor ort, sondern verteilt in ganz deutschland bzw. europa. Sie machen ein verdrängungswettbewerb, wo alle hebel die sie ziehen können, gezogen werden - keine schöner weg, jedoch gehen einige diesen - da sie nur noch geld im kopf haben und dafür sogar über leichen gehen.
Diese art von berichterstattung - nennen wir es verdrängungswettbewerb - ist auch ganz leicht bei einem Angelkutter möglich, da sie überall eingesetzt werden kann.

Nun hat die Solea für mich eine sonderstellung - sie lebt vom den reichlichen Urlaubern - dieses ist bei den anderen booten ob nordsee oder ostsee nicht der fall - dieses ist eine überlegung wert.

Sollte so eine strategie wie ich sie oben als beispiel erwähnt habe, angewendet werden - dann geht auch bei den angelkuttern, selbst mich kann man beschiessen - dann sollte sich die person sich reichlich gedanken machen, was sie schreibt - sonst kann es sein, das sie mal vorgeladen wird - das könnte der todesstoss bedeuten - da hilft auch nicht die pressefreiheit - und sie wird nie mehr etwas schreiben. 
Ich habe bei ebay ein gespäche gehabt, da werden neg. bewertungen verteilt, bei firmen, obwohl sie nicht rechtens sind. Das wirkt sich neg. aus und kann eine geschäftsschädigung sein - und dann knallt es auf einmal - dann macht das gericht die lockere hand steif.

Und dann passen deine netten zeilen zum abschluss: |kopfkrat Wenn immer der klügere nachgibt, wird die welt nur noch von dummen (bzw. den ganz starken) regiert.

Viele grüsse aus dänemark


----------



## porscher (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: schlechte Erfahrung mit der MS SOLEA in Hvide Sande 9/05*

hallo zusammen! ich möchte nun auch zum thema was berichten.und zwar waren bekannte von mir vor 3 wochen auf dem besagten kutter und fingen super.mit 2 mann insgesamt 59 dorsche(alle ab 60cm).


----------



## j.Breithardt (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: schlechte Erfahrung mit der MS SOLEA in Hvide Sande 9/05*



porscher schrieb:


> hallo zusammen! ich möchte nun auch zum thema was berichten.und zwar waren bekannte von mir vor 3 wochen auf dem besagten kutter und fingen super.mit 2 mann insgesamt 59 dorsche(alle ab 60cm).


 
Hallo porscher,|bla:

schön,auch mal wieder was positives zu hören.Würde gerne
von dir wissen,welche Tour deine Freunde gemacht haben.
12 oder 24 Std..

Gruß

j.Breithardt |wavey:


----------



## LAC (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: schlechte Erfahrung mit der MS SOLEA in Hvide Sande 9/05*

@ Porscher
Super, dieses zu lesen,#6 aber hast du dich nicht vertan, sind bei deinen genannten stückzahlen nicht 59 dorsche zu viel. *lach 
Ich habe die fangstatistiken gesehen - somit glaube ich deine genannten zahlen.:m

Eine sensation wäre es, wenn sie auf einer kleinen fahrt gefangen wurden, wo man normal heringe und makrelen angelt und dabei seehunde beobachten kann -#t denn die lieben sandbänke, die vor der küste liegen.


----------



## porscher (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: schlechte Erfahrung mit der MS SOLEA in Hvide Sande 9/05*

ich sage nur folgendes dazu: diese zahlen stimmen.es gibt für mich keinen anlass hier die unwahrheit zu schreiben.die fische wurden auf der langen ausfahrt gefangen.vor der küste sind vor allem im sommer die großen burschen ehe nicht zu bekommen!!!


----------



## andre23 (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: schlechte Erfahrung mit der MS SOLEA in Hvide Sande 9/05*

doch porscher....wir haben gerade den sommertorsk hier....die sind nicht zu unterschætzen....und weit draussen ist er wohl kaum....kann ja fast nach schweden rueber spucken....


----------



## LAC (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: schlechte Erfahrung mit der MS SOLEA in Hvide Sande 9/05*

@ andre23
was porscher schreibt, stimmt schon, denn wir sind hier an der nordsee und du in kopenhagen - dreimal fallen und dann bist du in schweden und kannst in den seen die  hechte fangen - dazwischen ist salzwasser wo die sommerdorsche sich tummeln. 
Hier ist dieses etwas anders, da musst du erstmal reichlich fahren um einen guten dorsch zu bekommen - sonst siehst du nur seehunde und makrelen. 
Jedoch ist es den meisten egal geworden,  ob dorsch, makrele oder seehund, da sie mit sich selbst einen kampf austragen, um nicht zu ersticken und froh sind, wieder die hafeneinfahrt zu sehen - was glaubst du, was sie gefangen haben? Wenn du sie fragst - sagen sie,  lass mich zufrieden.


----------



## Acipenser (22. August 2007)

*AW: schlechte Erfahrung mit der MS SOLEA in Hvide Sande 9/05*

Ach Otto, du kannst das wirklich schön plastisch beschreiben, wie das ist mit den Binnenländlern, die keine Ahnung vom Meer haben, auf den Kutter gehen, auf dass Ihnen Essen und Würde aus dem Gesicht fallen. 

Zum Thema Verdrängungskrieg der Kutterkapitäne könnte ich auch noch eine Story beitragen, die eher ein Seegebiet betrifft mit reichlich Konkurrenz. Das geht dann bis zu anonymen Anzeigen bei der dänischen Seefahrtsbehörde etc.pp. Da kann mit gezielten Aktionen ein Schiff schon mal für ein paar Wochen aus dem Verkehr gezogen werden. Was das in der Saison für Einbußen für den Skipper bedeutet, kann sich jeder ausrechnen. Ich werde das Thema auf alle Fälle interessiert verfolgen, es würde mich angesicht der bisherigen Informationen schon reizen, eine Seite zum ethisch korrekten Umgang miteinander zu gestalten.


----------



## LAC (23. August 2007)

*AW: schlechte Erfahrung mit der MS SOLEA in Hvide Sande 9/05*

@ Peter, 
wir haben uns ja darüber mal unterhalten und ich könnte dir noch einige fälle nennen, würde es begrüssen wenn du solch eine seite mal verankerst. Sehe nur eine gefahr, dass einige daraus etwas entnehmen, da du diese neg. machenschaften durchleuchtest - dann geht ihnen ein licht auf und gehen auch diese wege - dann tummeln sich noch mehr "verdränger" im netz rum. 
Sie müssten so hart bestraft werden, dass ihre lockere hand steif wird.

Habe dein anruf gesehen - war beim amt -  ich zaubere mal wieder.
Gruss Otto


----------



## Nantario (26. August 2007)

*AW: schlechte Erfahrung mit der MS SOLEA in Hvide Sande 9/05*

Hallo,

ich habe mir diesen Tröt mal von vorne durchgelesen (war ja nicht so viel). DA wir nächsten Samstag nach DK fahren und ich auch ein Törn mit der Solea machen wollte kommen mir nun ernsthaft Zweifel ob das eine gute Entscheidung ist.

Erfahrungsberichte halte ich grundsätzlich für gut....aber....gerade hier handelt es sich doch oftmals um falsch eingeschätzte Umstände wie Seegang oder überschätzten eigenen Ego.
Nichts gefangen nur gefüttert = scheiss Tourn.
viel gefangen, super Wetter = bester Tourn.

Ich glaube nicht das der Kapitän diese hier geschriebenen negativen Berichte absichtlich herbeiführt. Was würde es bringen?
Gerade in DK verbringen doch immer wieder die selben Urlauber ihre schönste Zeit des Jahres. Auch wir angler sind doch froh wenn man Familienurlaub und ein bischen Angeln verbinden kann.

Wie dem auch sei werde ich wohl einen Tourn mitmachen sofern das Wetter mitspielt und die Tabletten wirken.
Ob mit der Solea oder Mindboen das weis ich noch nicht.

@Otto
deine sachlichen Berichte zu lesen macht Spass. 
Über Tips würde ich mich freuen.

Gruß
Nantario


----------



## LAC (27. August 2007)

*AW: schlechte Erfahrung mit der MS SOLEA in Hvide Sande 9/05*

@ Nantario
schön zu lesen und ich gebe gerne einige tips - jedoch kann ich zu den fahrten kaum etwas sagen. Ich habe nur die kleine fahrt auf der solea mitgemacht - wir haben fische gefangen - zwar nicht viele - aber ich mache mir auch nichts vor - ich war sogar erstaunt darüber. Dieses hat aber nichts mit der solea zu tun - sondern mit dem meer und was sich darin bewegt, wann und wo. Wir hatten etwas seegang und einige waren so satt vom fisch, dass sie ihn ausspuckten. 
Um fangfähige dorsch zu landen, sollte man die grossen fahrten machen, die bedingt durch die lange fahrt - auch etwas geld kostet. 
Wer glaubt, diese fahrten sind zu teuer, der sollte im kleinen belt (ostsee) angeln, sie sind preiswerter und man kann die mama an land noch winken sehen, dann muss man nicht :v
oder doch und kann mit freundlichem gesicht preisgünstig dorsche landen - wenn man alles richtig macht.
In HS hat man sich an stückzahlen gewöhnt - dort müssen alle fischarten wie die herige am haken gehen - deshalb verliert man schnell den boden unter den füssen, da man vom rausch besessen ist. Solche gedanken, haben mit der wirklichkeit nichts mehr zu tun. Leider merken sie es nicht und dann sind die worte, wie du sie geschrieben hast - hier deutlich lesbar.
Worüber möchtest du tips haben? 
Gruss Otto


----------



## Nantario (27. August 2007)

*AW: schlechte Erfahrung mit der MS SOLEA in Hvide Sande 9/05*

Hallo

glaube mir. ich mache mir da bestimmt nichts vor. Die Reisetabletten sind besorgt und ich hoffe das es geht.
Ich wohne leider nicht an der Küste und gehöre auch zu den Leuten die eher selten zum Hochseeangeln fahren.
Der Preis hin oder her, mir ist es das Wert.
Hier geht es zwar ums Fische fangen das ist aber auch nicht alles. Wenn immer alles so schön aufgerechnet wird, so wie manche es tun, müsste ich mir den Fisch im Hafen kaufen um den besten Preis zu erzielen.
Meine Kutter erfahrungen sind auch eher schlecht...nur jeder fängt mal an. 
Die Ostsee habe ich gut überstanden, auch ohne Tabletten.

Was wird auf der langen Fahrt (8h oder 14h) für ein Ziel angesteuert?
Geht die Tour nur von HS aus los? 
Ich möchte hauptsächlich Dorsch fangen, also keine Makrelentour. 

Ich befürchte das ich für das gelbe Riff nicht ausgerüstet bin.

Kannst Du mir Tips geben bezüglich Blavand? 
Kann ich vom Ufer aus angeln?
Was ist vom Ufer aus möglich?
Habe ich es richtig gelesen und verstanden das ich zum Meeresanbgeln vom Ufer aus kein Erlaubnisschein brauche?

Gruß
Nantario


----------



## Nantario (27. August 2007)

*AW: schlechte Erfahrung mit der MS SOLEA in Hvide Sande 9/05*

Hallo,

einen staatl. Erlaubnisschein brauch ich auf jeden Fall wenn ich vom Ufer aus angeln will. 
Brauch ich diesen auch Schein wenn ich auf dem Kutter bin?

Gruß
Nantario


----------



## kuhni2704 (28. August 2007)

*AW: schlechte Erfahrung mit der MS SOLEA in Hvide Sande 9/05*

Ja, den Schein braucht man auch von Kutter aus. Es gibt auch irgendeinen Thread dazu, such einfach "dänischer Angelschein" da findest Du was.


----------



## LAC (29. August 2007)

*AW: schlechte Erfahrung mit der MS SOLEA in Hvide Sande 9/05*

@ Natario
du benötigst den staatlichen angelschein, den du an der post kaufen kannst sowie an der informationsplätzen sowie online.
In Blaavand kannst du vom ufer aus angeln, auch etwas weiter südlicher in der ho bucht sowie im meer. Die Ho bucht fällt trocken bei ebbe.
Die solea fährt bei den grossen fahrten von hvide sande zum weissen riff - dort kannst du dorsche landen. Auf der makrelenfahrt, werden zwar auch dorsche gelandet, jedoch kleine grössen. Der wind ist am blasen und nehme ruhig tabeletten - auch wenn du die ostsse überstanden hasst.
Auch etwa 8 km nördlicher von blaavand in vejers strand, in höhe der militärabgrenzung, werden platte von einheimischen gelandet.
Im ringkøbingfjord läuft es momentan mit hecht und barsch gut. 
Wünsche dir viel erfolg und berichte mal, was du gefangen hast.
Viele grüsse aus dänemark


----------



## Nantario (30. August 2007)

*AW: schlechte Erfahrung mit der MS SOLEA in Hvide Sande 9/05*

Hallo,

Kann ich auch Samstags den staatlichen Angelschein kaufen?
was sind für dich die grossen Fahrten, 8h oder 14h? oder die gaaanz lange von 20h?
oh je soviel Wind das wird ja was geben.

Ich werde auf jeden Fall berichten wie es gelaufen ist.
Gruß
Nantario


----------



## Acipenser (31. August 2007)

*AW: schlechte Erfahrung mit der MS SOLEA in Hvide Sande 9/05*

Hallo Nantario,

Du hattest geschrieben, dass Du eventuell auf der Mindboen mitfahren möchtest. Die lag allerdings nicht in HV, sondern in Thorsminde. Nach meinen Recherchen ist die nach Tyborøm verkauft worden, habe aber noch keine Info, wo die dort liegt und wie dort gebucht werden kann.
Also hast Du in HV die Solea zur Wahl, oder hast Du, Otto, andere Informationen? Ist die Mindboen in HV? Ansonsten viel Spass in HV, ist eine super tolle Gegend.

Petri


----------



## Nantario (9. September 2007)

*AW: schlechte Erfahrung mit der MS SOLEA in Hvide Sande 9/05*

Hallo

nun ist die Woche in Blavand leider schon wieder um ich hätte gerne noch ein paar Tage drangehangen.

An den Put&Take Seen ging leider nicht sehr viel. Ich könnte mir vorstellen das es an den viel zu warmen Wasser gelegen hat.
2x in Ho je 4 Stunden je 2 Forellen zwischen 1,2-1,5kg. Sie sprangen wie wild aber waren nicht entschlossen zu beissen.
1x in Oksby 4 Stunden Schneider
2x in Alslev (Forum) je 4 Stunden 1x Schneider 1x 3 Forellen 1,0-1,2 kg.
Der See in Alslev war überschaulich und nicht so überlaufen wie die anderen. Ein paar Dänen verirrten sich hier hin ansonsten war es hier schön ruhig. Der Preis von 65 DKR für 4 Stunden ist akzeptabel.
Brandungsangeln habe ich zeitlich nicht mehr geschafft.

Nun zur Ausfahrt mit der MS Solea von HS.
Ich wollte erst gar nicht fahren weil ich die Entfernung von Blavand nach HS unterschätzt habe, es sind immerhin 75km ein Weg!
Da der Wind war ziemlich stark war rief ich erst einmal an. Vor Mittwoch würde keine Fahrt stattfinden so die Auskunft. Vorsorglich habe ich für Mittwoch die 8 Stundenfahrt gebucht. Morgens um 6.00h losgefahren und um kurz nach 7.00 auf der MS Solea gewesen, nicht der erste aber dennoch einen guten Platz am Heck des ausgebuchten Schiffes bekommen. Eine gute Wahl wie sich herausstellte, denn hier war ich nicht nur vom Wind geschützt sondern auch vor der Gischt. Die Leutchen im vorderen Teil des Schiffes waren nach kurzer Fahrt schon ziemlich nass. Geschätzte Windstärke war so 4-5, es bildeten sich Schaumkronen am oberen Rand der Wellen.
Dann nach 2,5 Stunden Fahrt endlich die Tröte und schon bei der ersten Drift war der erste gute Dorsch an Bord, nicht nur bei mir sondern meine Nachbarn hatten auch einen.
So ging es unspektakulär weiter. Fische wurden bei jeder Drift gefangen und auch Makrelen waren bei dem einen oder anderen als Beifang zu finden.
Nach 3 Stunden angeln und etlichen Stops lagen 5 schöne Dorsche und eine Makrele im Eimer, damit lag ich im oberen drittel der Fänge. Ein riesen Dorsch war nicht dabei aber einige von ca.70-80cm.
Das filetieren erwies sich als ziemlich schwierig da das Schiff doch recht ordentlich am schaukeln war. Ohne meine Reisetabletten wär ich wohl nicht zum angeln gekommen.
Mein Fazit: Das Schiff ist in Ordnung, der Skipper zwar etwas mürrisch hat aber immer versucht zum Fisch zu kommen was ihm auch stets gelang.
Die Sanitäreinrichtung musste ich nicht besuchen kann mir deshalb auch kein Urteil bilden, ebenso von der Bordküche.
Beim landen der großen Dorsche war man auf Hilfe der Nachbarn angewiesen, die Crew rührte hier keinen Finger (das war ich von der MS Langeland anders gewohnt).
Die Fahrt kostet 450 DKR (ca 65 EUR) und war es meiner Ansicht nach Wert.
Die An und Abfahrt zu den Fischen mit jeweils 2,5 Stunden ist schon Recht lange.
Die Wetterausichten für die nächsten Tage sah nicht so gut aus und es war fraglich ob überhaupt noch eine Fahrt in der Woche anstand.
Ich würde jederzeit wieder eine Fahrt mit der MS Solea buchen und kann die negative Kritik nicht nach vollziehen.
Gruß
Nantario


----------



## Nantario (9. September 2007)

*AW: schlechte Erfahrung mit der MS SOLEA in Hvide Sande 9/05*

Hi,
ich habe noch etwas vergessen.
Ich habe gesehen wie einer einen sehr abstrakten Fisch nicht anfasen wollte und ihn mit der Zange wieder über Bord geworfen hat. Gibt es in dieser Region giftige Fische?
Die Zeichnung war rötlich bis braun, länge ca 30-40cm, recht kompakt, vom aussehen recht urig. Habe schon versucht eine Seite mit allen Nordseefischen zu finden jedoch z.Z. ohne Erfolg. Kennt jemand eine Seite mit Abbildungen von Nordseefischen? Kennt jemand diesen doch recht schlecht beschrieben Fisch?
Gruß
Nantario


----------



## Nantario (9. September 2007)

*AW: schlechte Erfahrung mit der MS SOLEA in Hvide Sande 9/05*

Hi,
ich glaube das es ein Seeskorpion war, sehr seltsames tierchen.
Gruß
Nantario


----------



## LAC (11. September 2007)

*AW: schlechte Erfahrung mit der MS SOLEA in Hvide Sande 9/05*

@ Nantario
das war doch eine erfolgreiche fahrt, die du mit der solea gemacht hast - gratulation. Zum Fisch - es kann ein Seeskorpion gewesen sein - ein petermännchen sieht nicht so urig aus, ist jedoch gefährlicher.


----------



## bertahal (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: schlechte Erfahrung mit der MS SOLEA in Hvide Sande 9/05*

Hallo liebe Angelfreunde!!


Ich fahre seit 1990 regelmäßig ein bis 2 mal nach Dänemark.  Dabei geht es wenigsten einmal auf die Nordsee zum Pilken.
Ich mache die 8 Stunden- und 14 Stunden Runde.
Bei Windstärke 6 haben wir den Skipper dazu überreden müssen, hatte angst das wir Landratten nur die Fische füttern. Einige haben das auch getan *lach*.
Ich kann nur sagen, dass ich / wir jedesmal ordentlich gefangen haben. Korb war jedesmal voll. 
Mit dem Skipper der Solea haben ich, entgegen anderen die hier geschrieben haben, gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Er spricht gut deutsch, hat Getränke mit, drängelt sie dir aber nicht auf.  Bei meinen 1. Ausfahrten hat er mir viel erklärt und gezeigt, welche Fehler ich gemacht habe. Das hat mir geholfen, nicht Schneider zu sein.
Mitlerweilen nehme ich für ihn Bier mit, *gg* "Radeberger" komme mit dem DICKEN gut zurecht.  Der kleinere von beiden hat, so mein Eindruck, nicht so viel Lust das die Angler zufrieden sind, kann aber an mir liegen. Frage jedesmal wer von beiden das Komando hat, und entscheide dann.
Da ich weiß wie weit er in Richtung Norden fahren muß, damit der Erfolg gegeben ist, ist die Fahrzeit kein Problem für mich. Ist nun mal kein Porsche.
Ich werde auch nächstes jahr wieder mit ihm rausfahren!

Uwe


----------



## Acipenser (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: schlechte Erfahrung mit der MS SOLEA in Hvide Sande 9/05*

@nantario und bertahal
meinen Glückwunsch zu den schönen Touren, es freut mich nicht nur, dass Ihr gut gefangen habt und zufrieden ward, sondern das auch hier kommuniziert. Es tut gut, nicht nur Gemecker zu hören. Die Solea hat halt einen längeren Anfahrtsweg bis zu vernünftigen Fischgründen, wer das in Kauf nimmt, hat auch auf dem "weissen Riff" seine Chancen.
Zu dem rötlich/braunen Fisch: kann es ein Knurrhahn gewesen sein? Auch der ist ungefährlich, wobei grundsätzlich gilt: alle Wunden, die von Stachelflossen verursacht werden, verheilen nur suboptimal. D.h. auch Barsch und Zander haben Gefahrenpotenzial. In der Nordsee gibt es meines Wissens nur das Petermännchen, das auch giftig ist. Das kommt aber auch eher seltener vor.

Petri weiterhin


----------



## LAC (6. Oktober 2007)

*AW: schlechte Erfahrung mit der MS SOLEA in Hvide Sande 9/05*

@Acipenser
peter, war heute in hvide sande und habe mir mal den fang auf der solea auf der 8std tour angesehen, was die jungs - bei gutem wetter - alles vom schiff schleppten. Bin erstaunt vom fang, sah sehr gut aus, sie haben kapitale sowie reichlich dorsche sowie einige makrelen gelandet. Mit einigen anglern habe ich gesprochen und sie waren voll zufrieden - was will man mehr.
Es sieht also nicht so schlecht aus wie man es oft lesen kann - jedoch kann es morgen schon wieder anders sein - damit muss man leben.


----------



## Acipenser (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: schlechte Erfahrung mit der MS SOLEA in Hvide Sande 9/05*

Hej Otto,

wir hatten ja schon mal darüber gesprochen: da gehen Touris auf nen Kutter, hängen von der ersten bis ztur letzten Minute über der Reling und nachher war der Kutter nix.
Und wer als erfahrener und seetüchtiger Meeresangler nicht versteht, dass es auch schlechte Tage auf See gibt, hat m.E. auch ein problem mit seiner Einstellung.

Ich freue mich echt, dass es auch mal positive Berichte gibt. Wenn ich Deine Zeilen lese, kommt die Sehnsucht nach dem großen, weiten Meer wieder.

Bis die Tage


----------



## tangoherz (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: schlechte Erfahrung mit der MS SOLEA in Hvide Sande 9/05*

#han alle Kutter-Hochseeanglerfans,

leider muss ich dass, was meine Vorgänger hier im Forum beschrieben hatten betätigen.|gr: Wir - das waren 12 Mann - hatten dieses Wocheende 70 (!) "Euronen" (pro Mann) hingelegt um mit der MS-Solea, in Hvide Sande, dem Dorsch auf die Pelle zu rücken.

Warum? Weil einige unserer Leute der Meinung waren,dass sich die 450 km Anfahrt lohnen würden - da es ja in der Gegend einiges mehr an Dorsch geben würde und sie sollten ja auch größer sein#c?!

Pünktlich um 7.15 Uhr dagewesen - um 8.00
Uhr sollte es losgehen - damit man sich die Plätze sichern kann. 

Der Kapitän kam auf den letzten Drücker - nur ein kurzes "Guten Morgen" auf den Lippen und war dann verschwunden - dann wurde noch länger gewartet - denn es musste noch eine dänische "Großfamilie" mitgenommen werden, die uns den Tag auch noch angenehm "versüssen" sollte - herumlaufen
hinter den Anglern während des Pilkens usw.
- wir mussten unsere Augen auch hinten haben?

Bis das Schiff vollbesetzt war: *36 Angeln*! - hat es noch länger gedauert - so gegen 8.15 gings los - relativ flott. 

Kurz danach war der Kapitän da und sammelte das Geld ein - *ohne Quittung*!!!

Trotz vorherigen Anruf haben wir *keine Angelkarten* für Dänemark an Bord bekommen!!!

Gegen 11 Uhr war dann der erste Pilker-Wasserkontakt möglich.

Die beschriebenen heftigen Schiffsmanöver fanden auch hier wieder statt - viel schlimmer - bevor man die vielen vertüttelden Schnüre rausbekommen hat und vielleicht mal einen Dorsch - gab der Kaptitän schon wieder Gas - *obwohl Bisse da waren und hochgeholt wurde!!??*#q#q

12 Mann: ca. gut 20 Dorsche bis ca. 5 kg.
Es waren nur 2 Anfänger dabei - keine gute Ausbeute.

8 Stunden draussen gewesen - auf die Minute (!) - über 5 Stunden fahren - *keine drei Stunden Angeln* - bei guten Bedingungen -
zuerst diesig/neblig dann Sonne, wenig Wind.

Die drei Stunden wurden dann vergällt:
Der zweite Mann an Bord, neben dem Kapitän, liess sich kaum blicken - 
mit dem Gaff haben wir uns meistens selber geholfen.

*Geredet wurde von "oben" herab nichts: keine Wassertiefen, nichts... .*

Am Heck wurde etwas besser gefangen.
Wahrscheinlich auch deswegen, weil es da nicht so viele "Schnurverwickler" gab?
Angeln ist immer eine Mischung von Erfahrung, Lernbereitschaft, Glück, Geduld und Können - wir habe schon öfters "Pleiten"
auf Hochseekuttern mitgemacht - wenig gefangen, usw. #

Aber das was alle so schlimm gefunden hatten, war die Unfreundlichkeit und das fehlende Eingehen der Crew auf das vor ihren Augen abging. Wenn zu Dutzend sich Schnüre verwickeln usw. kann man bzw. nicht einfach tuten und losfahren?

Die alten Angler an Bord sagten gar nichts oder schüttelten nur den Kopf.

Schweigend gingen wir von Bord.

Die Lehre daraus:
Nicht auf nur "Gehörtes" hören, von wegen Dänemark und guter Fischgrund? Sondern vorher selber  sich informieren und mit den Kapitän vorher sprechen usw. um vielleicht auch rauszubekommen , wie die Menschen vor Ort drauf sind und dann ausprobieren.
Es ist immer ärgerlich, wenn man viel Stress hat, das Angeln als Ausgleich nimmt und die wenige vorhandene Urlaubszeit benötigt um ein paar schöne Erlebnisse zu haben, die man auch noch "teuer" bezahlt. Die Hochseekutterei ist auch eine Dienstleistung, wo man zwar keine Fanggarantie bekommt, aber wenigstens dann das Gefühl haben sollte, dass die Verantwortlichen sich für das Geld "bemühen". In unserem Fall fuhren sie für gut 2500,- € (36 x 70,-- €) 8 Stunden raus und brachten nur einen Minimum an Einsatz - Schade eigentlich!!
Wir werden uns in Zukunft sehr genau die Schiffe und deren Besatzung anschauen und ich hoffe, dass nach uns keiner mehr diese Erfahrungen machen muss!!

Tangoherz aus Uelzen


----------



## Quappenjäger (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: schlechte Erfahrung mit der MS SOLEA in Hvide Sande 9/05*

70€ für 1 ( oder ) 2 tage ausfahrt??
für 8 std. sind 70€ sehr viel!
( viel zu viel!! )
da muss mann vorher schon entscheiden ob für 70€ ( ohne alles )  dort oder für den selben preis gelbes riff inkl. rundum versorgung( pro tag )es sich gut gehen lässt !
soweit ich weiß nehmen die kutter in dk ca. 38 € für 6 std angeln. also von da her wenn ihr euch für den preis aus so ne tour begeben habt könnt ihr auf keinen fall klagen wenn ihr euch im vorfeld um die preise informiert hättet!
dafür gibbet es ja das www.!
jeder macht mal ne schlecht erfahrung , aber die muss man auch mal machen! , daher finde ich sollte sich jeder selbst ein bild vom kutter oder wie auch immer machen und selbst seine konsequenzen daraus ziehen!  es giebt ja auch genügend angler die von der solea positives berichten!
so denn geht alle angel !!!!!!!!!!
ich bin mal gleich am teich!


----------



## Quappenjäger (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: schlechte Erfahrung mit der MS SOLEA in Hvide Sande 9/05*

nochmal zu dem thema:
*Geredet wurde von "oben" herab nichts: keine Wassertiefen, nichts... .*

die tiefen kann man abschätzen ( wenn man weiß in welches gebiet man fährt ) .


----------



## Quappenjäger (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: schlechte Erfahrung mit der MS SOLEA in Hvide Sande 9/05*

hinter den Anglern während des Pilkens usw.
- wir mussten unsere Augen auch hinten haben

selbst in heiligenhafen muss immer nach hinten geschaut werden wenn der pilker das fliegen lernt!
augen nach hinten ist standart da wenn nicht geschaut wird sogar was am teich passieren kann ( haken in den büschen u.s.w.! )
sagen wir mal lieber auf jeden kutter muss ein blick nach hinten drinn sein damit nichts passiert!


----------



## LAC (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: schlechte Erfahrung mit der MS SOLEA in Hvide Sande 9/05*

@tangoherz
von hvide sande auf dorsch, sollte man schon die ganz grosse fahrt mit der solea machen - die ist noch teurer. Eure stelle, ich glaube man nennt sie -"weissen stein " da fängt es erst mit dorsch an. Die nordsee ist ja in diesem gebiet, ein flaches meer und nicht zu vergleichen mit dem gelben riff, wo ganz andere tiefen vorkommen und der fischbestand besser ist. Du musst ja ein bagger mitnehmen um auf eine beachtliche tiefe zu kommen, wie es am gelben riff ist. Da muss man nicht sagen, wie tief es ist, denn ich vergleiche es, als wenn man auf makrelen angelt.
Preiswerte fahrten kann man auf der ostsee machen, in den belten, da ist man in 15 min am angelplatz und kann auch schon dorsche landen, man kann länger angeln und in der ostsee sind noch etwas mehr dorsche als in der nordsee, denn dort ist der kabeljaubestand zusammengebrochen, da die berufsfischerei ihn ausgerottet haben. Hinzu kommt, dass er immer weiter gen norden zieht.

Das es dir nicht so gefallen hat, ist zwar nicht schön, aber deine hochrechnung mit den 2.500 euro kann man doch nicht so sehen, denn ihr musstet ja nicht rudern oder doch? Das schiff ist ja ein kostenpunkt, den sich ein laie kaum vorstellen kann und bei solch einer weiten anfahrt, da wird reichlich diesel durchgeblasen und der mindestlohn einer arbeitskraft liegt um die 20 euro - für einen der die strasse fegt. Der kapitän bekommt etwas mehr, auch der zweite mann muss ein patent haben bei dieser personenzahl.

Es werden ja nur wenige fahrten angeboten und sie haben alle ein bestimmtes ziel, man kann sich genaustens informieren, denn im angelladen sowie der kapitän, sagt wie lange etwa gefahren wird - zeigt auch die stelle an, die angesteuert wird - und welche zeit noch übrig bleibt zum angeln. Wenn man dieses dann gesehen, bzw. die entfernung etwa kennt, kann man mit fünf fingern rechnen - wie lange es schaukelt. Zum glück hattet ihr ja noch gutes wetter. 
Beim nächsten mal wird es besser oder noch schlechter - die gründe kann man vorher nicht sagen.


----------



## shorty 38 (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: schlechte Erfahrung mit der MS SOLEA in Hvide Sande 9/05*

Hallo, habe leider vor 3 Jahren auf der Solea bei einer 8 Stundentour nur 2 Stunden angeln dürfen. Hatte aber zu diesem Zeitpunkt leider noch nichts vom Anglerboard gehört. Nach den vielen hier im Board vorhandenen negativen Erfahrungen der Mitglieder würde ich persönlich die Finger von diesem Kutter lassen. Wenn man schon von Deutschland nach Hvide Sande fährt, um dort Heringe zu angeln und dort vielleicht ein Ferienhaus hat, lohnt sich die 2,5 Stunden lange Fahrt von Hvide Sande nach Hanstholm auf alle Fälle. Das Preisleistungsverhältnis ist meiner Meinung nach  am Gelben Riff um Klassen besser. Der Service ( Essen, Getränke etc.. ) ist auf den Kuttern in beiden Orten nicht gerade besonders. Aber wir sind Angler und wollen Fisch fangen, daher Hanstholm oder Hirtshals. Ferner besteht hier die Möglichkeit Steinbeißer, große Köhler und große Lengs bedingt durch die nördliche Lage zu fangen. Deine Köder zum Naturköderfischen fängt man aber super an der Schleuse von Hvide Sande oder Thorminde. Vielleicht noch ein kleiner Tip: Die Angelkutter von Thyborön, kurze Anfahrt ( 2 Std. ), viele Fische, aber nicht die Größe von Hanstholm. Ferner bin ich der Meinung, daß die Solea auf ihren Superlongtörns stellenweise Stellen anläuft die die Thailand schon nach drei Stunden erreicht. Diese Beobachtung konnte ich letztes Jahr auf der Thailand machen, weil die Solea mit uns die gleiche Stelle befischte. Fisch wird also auch hier gesucht und die guten Stellen kennt der Skipper auch. Aber 6 Stunden bezahlte Anfahrt und 6 Stunden zurück? Mach Euch Eure eigene Meinung. Gruß Shorty


----------



## LAC (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: schlechte Erfahrung mit der MS SOLEA in Hvide Sande 9/05*

@ shorty
das ist zum teil richtig, wobei ich dieses anzweifele mit der thailand - denn ich glaube nicht, dass ein schiff im norden zum süden ins flache gebiet fährt, denn die grösseren tiefen und besseren chancen sind ja im norden. Hinzu kommt die geschwindigkeit - egal wieviel  power er macht - sie haben nur eine höchstgeschwindigkeit - schneller geht es nicht, dabei spielt die ps zahl keine rolle, sonst fahren sie berg auf - ihre eigene welle -so ist das gesetz, es sind verdränger, da hat es etwas mit der länge des schiffes zu tun.
Wobei man nicht 2 1/2 std mit dem pkw fahren muss - 3/4 std reicht und man ist an der ostsee und kann dort angeln - reichlich lange, für kleineres geld - so machen es die dänem hier in der region, denn die angeln auch und ich glaube mehr in dänemark als die touristen.


----------



## kuhni2704 (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: schlechte Erfahrung mit der MS SOLEA in Hvide Sande 9/05*

Liebe Angelfreunde im AB,
als Gründer dieses Threads will ich mich auch wieder mal einschalten. Ich war vergangene Woche in Hirtshals und bin am 28.04 mit der Mille rausgefahren, nur eine 6h-Tour wurde an diesem Tag angeboten für 50 Euro, auch nicht wenig Geld. Das Wetter war gut, wenig Seegang, geringe Drift, allerdings sehr trübe See. Eigentlich gute Bedingungen. Ich habe in 6 Stunden (von denen effektiv 3 1/4 - 3 1/2 h gefischt wurden wegen kurzer Anfahrt zum Fischgrund) ungelogen 21 Dorsche gefangen, 4 kleine mit ca 40-45 cm, die waren dumm gehakt und mussten geschlachtet werden, die restlichen 60-90cm. 2 Doubletten und eine Quadruplette (sagt man so oder besser Quartett?. Wie auch immer, es waren 4 gleichzeitig). Der kleinste von den vieren war 68cm, der größte 89cm. Kein Witz, die Wahrheit, 17 andere Angler, der Skipper und der Bootsmann können es bezeugen. Die anderen Angler haben auch sehr gut gefangen, viele anständige Dorsche zwischen 60 und 80cm. Top-Team, schnelle Hilfe mit dem Gaff und die Fische wurden vom Bootsmann sogar ausgenommen. Dazu hat es für jeden eine Handvoll Garnelen vom Skipper gegeben. Die meisten meiner Fische habe ich auf einen pink-weißen Gummi-Octopus gefangen. Aufgrund meiner Ausbeute (zum Schluss ca. 20kg handverlesenes fast grätenfreies Filet) konnte ich in dieser Woche nur einmal rausfahren, man will den Fisch ja nicht verkommen lassen.
Ich bleibe bei meiner Meinung, daß Hirtshals ein besserer Ort zum Kutterfischen ist als Hvide Sande, das liegt z.T. sicherlich an der nördlichen Lage und auch am riffigen Untergrund nahe an der Küste. Hier hat die Berufsfischerei schlechtere Karten beim Fang mit großen Netzen. Andererseits erscheinen mir auch die Mannschaften der ansässigen Kutter motivierter, vielleicht auch zwecks Konkurrenz, immerhin gibt es hier 5 Kutter die Tagesfahrten machen.

Grüße aus Würzburg
kuhni2704


----------



## shorty 38 (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: schlechte Erfahrung mit der MS SOLEA in Hvide Sande 9/05*

@ lydum art center              Bei einer Marschfahrt von 8,5 Knoten in westliche Richtung erreicht die Thailand sehr schnell tiefes Wasser. Nach drei Stunden und zirka 25 Seemeilen ( ca. 46 Kilometer ) habe ich dort auf meiner Seekarte bereits Tiefen von 70 Metern. Die Solea kann bei nord-nord-westlichen Kurs und gleicher Geschwindigkeit diese Stelle  in 6-7 Stunden erreichen, ist dann im Zielgebiet. Leider geht die Anfahrt von der Angelzeit (24 Stundentour ) ab. Wir haben die Solea dort auf einem Longtörn ( 3- 17 Uhr / ca. 600 Kronen ) getroffen und ich glaube eine 24 h Tour kostet in HS einiges mehr.  Ferner Respekt für die 45 Minuten bis an die Ostsee bei den Dänischen Bußgeldern. Gruß Shorty


----------



## LAC (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: schlechte Erfahrung mit der MS SOLEA in Hvide Sande 9/05*

@ Shorty
das glaube ich dir, dass die thailand nach 25 seemeilen, tiefen um die 70 m hat. Nun fährt die solea nach meinen erfahrungen zum weissen stein - bzw. weisse riff bei der grossen tour. Selbst diese riffe sagen mir nichts, denn die ganze dänische nordseeküste ist voll mit diesen kalksteinen - in hanstholm liegen sie im hafen und früher wurden kirchen und häuser damit gebaut. Ich kenne auch wie dieser name "weisse stein" entstanden ist - jedoch braucht jedes kind einen namen und ich darf nicht mehr mich daran erinnern, sonst werde ich verrückt.

Es kann sein, dass du sie dort in diesen tiefen wo die thailand war getroffen hast, wenn ich sie chatere kannst du mich mit der solea auf den Orkney inseln treffen, jedenfalls sind die normalen touren zu diesen sogenannten riffen, wo es etwas tiefer ist und ein chance noch besteht, den dorsch zu landen. Wobei man dieses "weisse Riff" nicht mit den fanggründen in der norw. rinne vergleichen bzw. gelbe riff vergleichen kann. 
Bedenke dass bei schiffe, die angegebene geschwindigkeit nicht die über grund ist, denn er muss gegen die strömung fahren zum norden. Er braucht länger.
Ich kenne keine 24 std tour - ausser bei einer vollcharter, wobei da die std nach oben immer erhöht werden können - denn er fährt für geld.
Ich habe auch einige gespräche mit den zuständigen der solea geführt, sowie die fangstatistik gesehen, die sah nicht schlecht aus, wenn ich bedenke, dass dieses gebiet nicht zu den guten fanggründen dänemarks gehört. Die solea fährt ja am tag oft zweimal raus - mittlere fahrt und dann noch schnell auf makrelen für 3 std. Wo soll er denn hinfahren? - er liegt in hvide sande und macht tagestouren mit touristen und darunter sind auch einige angler. (hafenrundfahrt und seehundbänke geht auch noch)

Mit der geschwindigkeit auf den starssen muss man schon aufpassen - in dänemark sind die strafen hart, jedoch darf man auf der autobahn inzwischen 130 km fahren, und es ist ja egal ob 45 minuten oder 1 std jedenfalls bin ich von nr. nebel in 2 std am angeln in der ostsee auf dorsch, dann muss ich noch 4 std fahren mit der solea, bis der dorsch kommt, der über die mindestgrösse liegt.
Gruss Otto

Nachsatz
@ kunhni
da gebe ich dir recht mit den besseren fischgründen - jedoch dein satz: Hier hat die Berufsfischerei schlechtere Karten beim Fang mit großen Netzen.
Da kennst du die berufsfischerei nicht, sie kann auf einen meter genau heute in den grössten tiefen - da ist es dort oben noch flach, alle bergspitzen mit netze abfischen. Die technik der berufsfischerei, zählt zu den fortschrittlichsten - sie können fische z.b. thune aus 3000 km entfernung schon orten.


----------



## shorty 38 (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: schlechte Erfahrung mit der MS SOLEA in Hvide Sande 9/05*

@ lydum art center    Hallo Otto, ich habe in der dänischen Nordsee, bzw. Skagerak etwa 50 Angeltouren hinter mich gebracht und war eigentlich immer zufrieden. Leider nicht auf der Solea, daher zähle ich hier meine Erfahrungen auf. Vielleicht bin ich zu schnell mit meiner Meinung und ich sollte diesem Kutter eine zweite Chance geben. Aber durch die hier gelesenen Berichte unserer Boardkollegen und Deinen Aussagen ( Lange Anfahrt, keine Tiefe, wenig Fisch bedingt durch südliche Lage etc...) werde ich mir eine Tour stark überlegen. Vor einigen Jahren haben wir nach 1 stündiger Anfahrt mit der Long Island von Thorsminde aus sehr gute Dorsche gefangen, leider lag der Kutter im Sommer in Hanstholm (vielleicht war der Fang auch nur Saison bedingt ). Jetzt liegt er wieder in Bagenkop. Ferner hört man nur Gutes über Thyborön. Selbst vor den Ostfriesichen Inseln wird nicht schlecht gefangen. Holland, Belgien auch nicht schlecht! Gruß Stefan


----------



## KlickerHH (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: schlechte Erfahrung mit der MS SOLEA in Hvide Sande 9/05*

Moin Zusammen,
ich bin schon öfter mit der Solea rausgefahren und wir hatten bis auf eine Tour immer Erfolg. Allerdings waren wir immer 14  Stunden unterwegs. Das eine Mal ohne Erfolg war eine 8 Stunden Tour. Nur weil man auf die Nordsee fährt, ist das doch keine Fanggarantie. Da fahren noch mehr Fischkutter als auf der Ostsee herum. Wenn man 3 Stunden fährt bekommt man frische Luft, aber mehr auch nicht, denn die Anfahrt zum Weissen Riff dauert ja schon 3 Stunden. Ich werde immer wieder mit Ivan fahren, der versteht sein Handwerk. Noch 4 Wochen, dann geht es wieder los.....

Gruss
Klicker


----------



## LAC (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: schlechte Erfahrung mit der MS SOLEA in Hvide Sande 9/05*

@ shorty
Stefan, ich glaube es dir, mit den fahrten und den dorschen. Jedoch steht eins fest, dieses sogenannte "weisse riff" kann man nicht mit den fanggründen im norden von dänemark vergleichen - dort sind die fischbestände besser und fischarten heimisch, die  im südlichen bereich sich förmlich verirrt haben.  Trotzdem habe ich bei der solea, angler gesehen, die mit kapitale dorsche an land kamen und einige angesprochen, die sagten lass mich in ruhe, da sie wie ein kalkeimer aussahen und kein fisch hatten. Ich erwähnte ja schon, die fangstatistik sieht ganz gut aus bei der solea. 
Alles was hier gepostet wird, das können wir zwar lesen aber durchleuchten können es nur wenige, der eine schreibt kein fisch mehr da und der andere - bravo - 2000 heringe.
Die problematik liegt ja ganz woanders, hier in hvide sande, da wird man zum angler innerhalb einer stunde, denn wenn man sieht, wie die heringe gelandet werden, dann kauft man sich schnell eine angel und ist angler und bucht sofort eine angelfahrt, da man dann die grossen fische fangen kann und gleichzeitig eine schöne seefahrt macht. Ich schätze mal, das über 50% die auf der solea mitfahren - keine Hochseeangler sind - es sind urlaubsangler die mit sich selbst kämpfen - nicht nur bei wellen -  aber nicht mit dem fisch. Hier hat der tourismus seine hochburg, die ist nicht im norden von dänemark, da fährt man gezielt hin um fisch zu fangen, d.h. dort haben die mitfahrer etwas mehr erfahrung - du bist auch schon zig mal draussen gewesen und kennst dich aus und fährst im norden raus 
Wenn ich rausfahre, fange ich immer, ob es am borkum riff grund ist oder im mittelmeer bzw. atlantic. - natürlich können tage dabei sein, die nicht so gut sind, dieses ist normal - da rege ich mich aber nicht drüber auf. Jedenfalls mache ich mir reichlich gedanken wo ich hinfahre und was ich dran mache. 
Und wenn es um preiswete fahrten geht ohne grosse anreise, dann ist die ostsee ideal geignet, da kaum durch die witterung mit ausfall (schiff bzw. angler) zu rechnen ist und die anfahrt bzw. die fanggründe keine entfernung haben. 
Und wie klickerHH, schon gepostet hat, wer 3 std fährt bekommt frische luft, wir hatten das glück noch makrelen bzw. einen dorsch zu landen - jedoch war es lustig, da reichlich seekrank waren.
Gruss otto


----------



## shorty 38 (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: schlechte Erfahrung mit der MS SOLEA in Hvide Sande 9/05*

@lydum art center  Hallo Otto, na dann frohe Pfingsten und und eine gute Saison 2008. Im Herbst werde ich vielleicht in HS die dicken Heringe ärgern und Dich in Norre Nebel mal besuchen. Gruß Stefan


----------



## LAC (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: schlechte Erfahrung mit der MS SOLEA in Hvide Sande 9/05*

@ shorty 38
frohe pfingsten wünsche ich dir auch und schau mal vorbei - dann ärgern wir beide die dicken heringe. Momentan sind sie sehr klein.
Gruss Otto


----------



## prinz1980 (10. Mai 2008)

*AW: schlechte Erfahrung mit der MS SOLEA in Hvide Sande 9/05*

...die sind nur so klein weil ich dieses jahr nicht im mai da bin    aber ich hol mir im herbst auch die großen dann.


----------



## tangoherz (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: schlechte Erfahrung mit der MS SOLEA in Hvide Sande 9/05*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> @tangoherz
> von hvide sande auf dorsch, sollte man schon die ganz grosse fahrt mit der solea machen - die ist noch teurer. Eure stelle, ich glaube man nennt sie -"weissen stein " da fängt es erst mit dorsch an. Die nordsee ist ja in diesem gebiet, ein flaches meer und nicht zu vergleichen mit dem gelben riff, wo ganz andere tiefen vorkommen und der fischbestand besser ist. Du musst ja ein bagger mitnehmen um auf eine beachtliche tiefe zu kommen, wie es am gelben riff ist. Da muss man nicht sagen, wie tief es ist, denn ich vergleiche es, als wenn man auf makrelen angelt.
> Preiswerte fahrten kann man auf der ostsee machen, in den belten, da ist man in 15 min am angelplatz und kann auch schon dorsche landen, man kann länger angeln und in der ostsee sind noch etwas mehr dorsche als in der nordsee, denn dort ist der kabeljaubestand zusammengebrochen, da die berufsfischerei ihn ausgerottet haben. Hinzu kommt, dass er immer weiter gen norden zieht.
> 
> ...


 
@ lydum art center, was die Fischbestände betrifft und die
Meerestiefen betrifft gebe ich dir recht und natürlich muß das Schiff und die Crew bezahlt werden!
Anderes Beispiel dazu: wir sind schon öfters von Wismar aus rausgefahren - für die Hälfte de Preises!
Der Kapitän begrüßt die Gäste, er sagt wo es hingeht und
er sagt die Tiefen an und er achtet darauf was an Bord mit den Anglern los ist. Die Crew hilft auch mit Gaff, falls mal was "Größeres" hochkommt. Das finde ich, sollte das Mindeste sein, was man für sein Geld bekommen sollte.
Kritikpunkte waren für mich bei der MS Solea, 8 Stunden Rausfahren, ohne Kommentare, ohne Ansagen, ohne Service,
ohne das Achten auf das was auf dem Schiff passiert!
Im Übrigen gebe ich dir recht mit den schwachen Fischbeständen und grad in der Ostsee  haben wir öfters kaum was gefangen - da hilft dann auch kein guter Service!

Schöne Pfingsten

Tangoherz


----------



## Jörg2 (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: schlechte Erfahrung mit der MS SOLEA in Hvide Sande 9/05*

Hallo,

wir sind in der letzten Woche mit der Solea raus gefahren und ich habe eine sehr gespaltene Meinung zu dem Schiff. Der Service ist gleich null, wobei man sagen muss, dass der Kaptain nicht unfreundlich ist. 

Der Fang auf unserer 14 Stundentour war sehr in Ordnung. Menge war ok, die Größen wirklich hervorragend. Es wurden mehrere Dorsche bis 11 KG gefangen. Das finde ich widerum sehr gut. Der Kritikpunkt von meiner Seite für das Schiff sind die teilweise enorm langen Anfahrtswege zu den Stellen. Von den 14 Stunden haben wir für den Hin- und Rückweg ca. 9 Stunden benötigt. Rechnet man jetzt noch die Zeit für das Versetzen von Stelle zur nächsten Stelle dazu bleibt eine reine Angelzeit von 2 - 3 Stunden --> das ist definitiv zu wenig. 

Zu teuer ist der Kutter ebenfalls, aber dass kann ich nicht wirklich kritisieren, da es anscheinend genug Leute gibt, die bereit sind den Preis zu bezahlen. Ich werde bei meinem nächsten Urlaub nur noch ab Thyrobon fahren, da die Kutter dort insgesamt einen besseren Eindruck bei mir hinterlassen haben. Preiswerter sind sie ausserdem.

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## LAC (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: schlechte Erfahrung mit der MS SOLEA in Hvide Sande 9/05*

@Tangoherz
ein dank für den pfinstgruss! 
Das glaube ich dir, dass fahrten von wismar preiswerter sind. Nun kann man alle diese fahrten - egal wo und in welchem land sie sind - nicht vergleichen, da gerade von hvide sande aus, eine beachtilche fahrstrecke zurück gelegt werden muss, damit man kapitale dorsche überhaupt landen kann - da wird reichlich diesel durchgeblasen. Nun sind die preise für diesel/ heizöl unterschiedlich und in dänemark sehr teuer und man kann sie nicht mit deutschland vergleichen z.b. ist das heizöl  40 % preiswerter in deutschland. Und für solch eine lange fahrt benötigt man 10 x mehr brennstoff, als fahrten die von dänemark im ostseebereich gemacht werden und etwa doppelt oder etwas mehr wenn sie vom norden dänemarks starten. 
Soll er eine hafenrundfahrt für 25 Euro anbieten mit dorschfang - das geht -  jedoch fängt man nichts. Er muss diese strecke fahren, damit er kapitale dorsche landen kann - trotzdem wird man nicht die kapitalen bzw arten finden, wie man sie aus den nordischen gewässers kennt. Jedoch besteht hier bei der grossen fahrt eine gute chance und wie jörn 2 schon gepostet hat - fangmässig war es ja ok.
Über den service kann ich nichts sagen, ich habe eine nettes gespräch mit dem kapitän geführt - er war sehr offen zu mir,  dieses hat mir gefallen. Seinen zweiten mann kenne ich nicht und er hat bei der makrelentour - wo man mich eingeladen hat - nicht geholfen, musste er ja auch nicht.
Ich werde jedoch mal mit dem kapitän reden, dass man sich über den service aufregt - was ich verstehen kann und ja auch nicht schön ist - es kann ja nur besser werden - wäre für die nächsten angler gut. Jedoch habe ich es nicht im griff.
Über den preis sollte man sich nicht aufregen  - den kennt man doch vorher und wenn er zu teuer ist, dann bleibt man an land oder muss sich mit makrelen abgeben, die tour ist preiswerter, bzw. ander stellen aufsuchen u.a. die ostsee  oder 200 km nördlicher zum gelben riff  bzw. wie du es erwähnst, nach wismar fahren.
Nach meinen erkenntnissen, werden diese dorschfahrten, in den nächsten jahren sich alle verschieben - ein gewaltiger wechsel steht da an. 

Schlimm ist es, wenn man diese summe bezahlt und kein dorsch landet sondern ihn nur füttert, dann ist die fahrt wirklich zu lang gewesen. 

Viele grüsse


----------



## finn2111 (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: schlechte Erfahrung mit der MS SOLEA in Hvide Sande 9/05*

Hi,
also ich war letztes Jahr im Juli mit der Solea draussen. Wir hatten die 8h Tour gebucht. wir sind eineinhalb Stunden rausgefahren und haben aber fast 2 Stunden für die Rückfahrt gebraucht. Ich kann mich überhaupt nicht beschweren, vielleicht habe ich einfach nur Glück gehabt aber als wir zurück waren zählte mein Korb 19 Dorsche keiner unter 40 cm und der größte 105 cm. Außerdem hatte ich bestimmt 40 schöne Makrelen ( habe um die 60 stück gefangen, aber nur die größten behalten.).
Für mich war die Fahrt ein tolles Erlebnis und ich würde sie auf jeden Fall wieder machen:m


----------



## strandlaeufer (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: schlechte Erfahrung mit der MS SOLEA in Hvide Sande 9/05*

Moinsen,

gibt es neuere Erfahrungen mit der Solea? Wir wollen es nächste Woche wagen |wavey:


----------



## LAC (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: schlechte Erfahrung mit der MS SOLEA in Hvide Sande 9/05*

@ Strandläufer
ich kann nichts neues berichten - sie liegt noch in HS und fährt noch raus. Habe jedoch erfahren, dass eine tour vor einigen monaten gleich null ausgegangen ist, was will man machen, so ist es halt - einmal erfolgreich und das andere mal zum verrückt werden.


----------



## zanderman111 (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: schlechte Erfahrung mit der MS SOLEA in Hvide Sande 9/05*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Strandläufer
> ich kann nichts neues berichten - sie liegt noch in HS und fährt noch raus. Habe jedoch erfahren, dass eine tour vor einigen monaten gleich null ausgegangen ist, was will man machen, so ist es halt - einmal erfolgreich und das andere mal zum verrückt werden.




Das ist nicht ganz richtig Otto |wavey:|wavey:

Manchmal gibt man sich Mühe und manchmal hat man als Skipper keinen Bock, denn mit Konsequenzen muss man ja nicht rechnen#d.
Meine Meinung: Spart das Geld und fahrt mit der Lene From raus#6#6

Gruß Kay


----------



## LAC (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: schlechte Erfahrung mit der MS SOLEA in Hvide Sande 9/05*

@ Kay
du kennst dich ja besser aus, da du eine fahrt gemacht hast, ich kenne es nur von erzählungen  - habe nicht damit gerechnet, dass du dieses lesen würdest. Habe mit dem verkäufer beim angeln inzwischen ein gespräch geführt und diese fahrt belanglos mal erwähnt, er sagte, sie war wirklich nicht gut vom fangerfolg.
Gruß Otto


----------



## zanderman111 (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: schlechte Erfahrung mit der MS SOLEA in Hvide Sande 9/05*

Hallo Otto,
bei dem Gespräch wäre ich gerne dabei gewesen. Ist ja süß wie er sich ausgedrückt hat. Da kommt sogar heute noch Wut in mir hoch #q:c#c

Meine Meinung: Lasst die Finger von diesem Boot und fahrt mit der Lene From....


----------



## norsksteinbit (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: schlechte Erfahrung mit der MS SOLEA in Hvide Sande 9/05*

Lene From hat gute Referenzen aus Thyboron, da kommt der Kutter her. Ich war auf zwei Touren los. Einmal mit der Bounty aus Hanstholm, einmal mit Ostseestar aus Thy. Bei der Ostseestar hilft z.B. keiner mit dem Gaff, es sei denn, der Nebenmann probiert es. sowas an sich ist schon ein Skandal. Ergebnis war mittelmäßig, 10 maßige Dorsche. Bei der Bounty sind Skipper und Bootsmann hoch motiviert, gaffen, haken ab und gehen gleich zum nächsten. Die hatten echt zu tun. Ich hatte 35 Dorsche, alle Kisten waren voll und wir sind eine Stunde früher rein, weil alle fischmäßig abgefüllt waren. Ich hatte dabei 2 Triples und ca. 6 Doubletten. Wir standen (bildlich und real) knietief im Fisch. Ich kann nur empfehlen, den Filetierservice (1€/kg Filet) dort zu nutzen. Das Geld ist gut angelegt, wenn man etwas müde vom Boot kommt. Das war,wie die Dänen so sagen eine Kanonentour. Schönen Gruss, Klaus.


----------



## paps (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: schlechte Erfahrung mit der MS SOLEA in Hvide Sande 9/05*

1*MS SOLEA*
war heute die 8 std. tour und schließe mich allen
negativen erfahrungen an, kann leider nichts neues hinzufügen, da alles gesagt wurde in den negativen beiträgen der letzten jahre.
#d


----------



## carpfreak1990 (19. August 2010)

*AW: schlechte Erfahrung mit der MS SOLEA in Hvide Sande 9/05*

Moin, war mit der Solea am 14.8 für ne 14std. tour draussen. Konnte aber nichts negatives feststellen. Es wurd vllt nicht angesagt in welcher tiefe wir fischen, oder die drift. Aber dafür waren, die Leute von der Solea immer hilfsbereit bei hänger oder fisch. Haben sogar 2wracke mehr gefischt als geplant. Gefangen haben auch alle. Also ich würde wieder mit der Solea rausfahren.
PS: Hab die Fotos in mein Album gestetzt.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## Esox777 (18. August 2011)

*AW: schlechte Erfahrung mit der MS SOLEA in Hvide Sande 9/05*

Hallo,
ich war vor 2 Wochen auf der MS Solea auf einer 10 Std. Tour Zum Weißen Riff. Vor meinem Urlaub habe ich mir die zahlreichen hauptsächlich negativen Erfahrunen durchgelesen. Ich kann diese nicht bestätigen! Das Personal war hilfsbereit und ich hatte auch gut gefangen. Insgesamt 6 Dorsche der Größte mit 4 Kg und eine Scholle. Ich würde sofort wieder eine Tour auf der MS Solea buchen. 

Gruß Matze


----------



## LAC (19. August 2011)

*AW: schlechte Erfahrung mit der MS SOLEA in Hvide Sande 9/05*



Esox777 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich war vor 2 Wochen auf der MS Solea auf einer 10 Std. Tour Zum Weißen Riff. Vor meinem Urlaub habe ich mir die zahlreichen hauptsächlich negativen Erfahrunen durchgelesen. Ich kann diese nicht bestätigen! Das Personal war hilfsbereit und ich hatte auch gut gefangen. Insgesamt 6 Dorsche der Größte mit 4 Kg und eine Scholle. Ich würde sofort wieder eine Tour auf der MS Solea buchen.
> 
> Gruß Matze



Matze, das hört sich doch gut an. Gratulation!
Mit der solea bzw. von hvide sande aus, habe ich noch keine große angeltour gemacht, da ich die fanggründe in der südlichen nordsee halt nicht für die besten halte, da sie nicht zu vergleichen sind wie die, die von den nördlichen häfen dänemarks angesteuert werden. Ich nenne nur das gelbe riff bzw. die norwegische rinne, wo man in ganz andere tiefen angeln kann.
Vor jahren habe ich mich mal etwas intensiver mit den dänischen hochsee angelfahrten befasst und etwas recherchiert. War sehr erstaunt, als man mir die fangstatistik der solea vorlegte, die sehr gut aussah und gegenüber den anderen, die ja bessere fanggründe ansteuern, mithalten konnte. War positiv überrascht und wollte es nicht glauben, jedoch habe ich des öfteren mal - wenn das schiff in hvide sande einlief - geschaut und die angler gefragt, wie es fangmäßig gelaufen ist. Es waren herrliche gespräche, die einen hatten mit sich selbst gekämpft und konnten kaum noch sprechen, d.h. sie waren seekrank und die anderen mit dem fisch, sie hatten die kisten voll und waren voll zufrieden. Damit will ich sagen, dass auf dem schiff, gemischte fahrgäste sind, d.h. reine angler, die sich auskennen und bei wind und wetter angeln sowie feriengäste, die gerne mal eine tour machen und etwas angeln wollen, jedoch nicht wissen wie solch eine tour für sie enden kann. 
Diese gemischten fahrgäste haben ja kaum die anderen schiffe, die in den nördlichen breiten liegen, da fahren fast nur reine angler mit - wenn ich an die mehrtagestouren denke und auch da, haben nur ganz wenige die richtige ahnung vom hochseeangeln, da sie es halt zu selten betreiben. Kann da etwas mitreden, da ich in den 80iger jahren zig hochseefahrten organisiert habe  - von 15 personen hatten nur fünf richtige ahnung. So sehe ich die hochseeangelei - deshalb werden die unterschiedlichsten fangergebnisse veröffentlicht. Wobei es natürlich auch wichtig ist, mit welchem kahn man rausfährt und ob der kapitän sich bemüht, denn ich habe selbst schon erlebt, dass unser verein in der ostsee - im nebel -  förmlich verschaukelt wurde. Es gab ein riesen krach auf dem boot, da er laut buchung die fanggebiet um langeland ansteuern sollte und uns an der deutschen ostseeküste - im nebel - verschaukelte. 
Jedenfalls sind die hochseefahrten immer lustig.


----------



## carpfreak1990 (19. August 2011)

*AW: schlechte Erfahrung mit der MS SOLEA in Hvide Sande 9/05*



LAC schrieb:


> Matze, das hört sich doch gut an. Gratulation!
> Mit der solea bzw. von hvide sande aus, habe ich noch keine große angeltour gemacht, da ich die fanggründe in der südlichen nordsee halt nicht für die besten halte, da sie nicht zu vergleichen sind wie die, die von den nördlichen häfen dänemarks angesteuert werden. Ich nenne nur das gelbe riff bzw. die norwegische rinne, wo man in ganz andere tiefen angeln kann.
> Vor jahren habe ich mich mal etwas intensiver mit den dänischen hochsee angelfahrten befasst und etwas recherchiert. War sehr erstaunt, als man mir die fangstatistik der solea vorlegte, die sehr gut aussah und gegenüber den anderen, die ja bessere fanggründe ansteuern, mithalten konnte. War positiv überrascht und wollte es nicht glauben, jedoch habe ich des öfteren mal - wenn das schiff in hvide sande einlief - geschaut und die angler gefragt, wie es fangmäßig gelaufen ist. Es waren herrliche gespräche, die einen hatten mit sich selbst gekämpft und konnten kaum noch sprechen, d.h. sie waren seekrank und die anderen mit dem fisch, sie hatten die kisten voll und waren voll zufrieden. Damit will ich sagen, dass auf dem schiff, gemischte fahrgäste sind, d.h. reine angler, die sich auskennen und bei wind und wetter angeln sowie feriengäste, die gerne mal eine tour machen und etwas angeln wollen, jedoch nicht wissen wie solch eine tour für sie enden kann.
> Diese gemischten fahrgäste haben ja kaum die anderen schiffe, die in den nördlichen breiten liegen, da fahren fast nur reine angler mit - wenn ich an die mehrtagestouren denke und auch da, haben nur ganz wenige die richtige ahnung vom hochseeangeln, da sie es halt zu selten betreiben. Kann da etwas mitreden, da ich in den 80iger jahren zig hochseefahrten organisiert habe - von 15 personen hatten nur fünf richtige ahnung. So sehe ich die hochseeangelei - deshalb werden die unterschiedlichsten fangergebnisse veröffentlicht. Wobei es natürlich auch wichtig ist, mit welchem kahn man rausfährt und ob der kapitän sich bemüht, denn ich habe selbst schon erlebt, dass unser verein in der ostsee - im nebel - förmlich verschaukelt wurde. Es gab ein riesen krach auf dem boot, da er laut buchung die fanggebiet um langeland ansteuern sollte und uns an der deutschen ostseeküste - im nebel - verschaukelte.
> Jedenfalls sind die hochseefahrten immer lustig.


 

Moin Otto, 

Ich würde sagen das mit den fängen liegt dran das die Solea eingtlich fast jeden tag rausfährt. Und die anderen wie die Fio, die nicht so oft rausfahren weil dort wie du schon gesagt hast einfach nicht genung angler jeden tag raus wollen/können. Ich möchte die Solea nicht schlecht machen, ich habe auch schon ne tour dort mit gemacht. Ich habe diese auch für nicht schlecht entfunden. Aber Wenn die Fio 4 21std touren(immer voll) in der woche abbieten würde, würden diese auch deutlich mehr fangen als wenn die solea 7tage (auch immer Voll) rausfahren würde. 

Ich gebe dir recht Hochseefahrten machen sehr viel spass. 

gruß
Jonas


----------



## j.Breithardt (19. August 2011)

*AW: schlechte Erfahrung mit der MS SOLEA in Hvide Sande 9/05*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> Moin Otto,
> 
> Ich würde sagen das mit den fängen liegt dran das die Solea eingtlich fast jeden tag rausfährt. Und die anderen wie die Fio, die nicht so oft rausfahren weil dort wie du schon gesagt hast einfach nicht genung angler jeden tag raus wollen/können. Ich möchte die Solea nicht schlecht machen, ich habe auch schon ne tour dort mit gemacht. Ich habe diese auch für nicht schlecht entfunden. Aber *Wenn die Fio 4 21std touren(immer voll) in der woche abbieten würde, würden diese auch deutlich mehr fangen als wenn die solea 7tage (auch immer Voll) rausfahren würde. *
> 
> ...


 


Da liegen dir vermutlich Statistiken vor,oder kannst du das anders
belegen?


----------



## carpfreak1990 (19. August 2011)

*AW: schlechte Erfahrung mit der MS SOLEA in Hvide Sande 9/05*

Hallo Jürgen, 

Nein mir liegen keine Statistiken vor, dies sind von mir nur vermuttungen von mir. 

gurß
Jonas


----------



## LAC (19. August 2011)

*AW: schlechte Erfahrung mit der MS SOLEA in Hvide Sande 9/05*

@ Carpfreak

Jonas, ich will nicht die solea schön schreiben, mir ist das alles egal, was mit den angeltouren so läuft und ich wünsche den anglern, egal auf welchem schiff sie sitzen, reichlich fische.
Jonas, ich habe die fangstatistiken von der solea gesehen - ich war positiv erstaunt, von den anderen schiffen habe ich keine gesehen, jedoch viel gelesen und gehört. Auch dort wurde sehr viel positives berichtet und auch kapitale fische gefangen. Jedoch habe ich auch reichlich negatives gelesen, von schlechten fängen - was ja nicht negativ ist - bis hin, wo man nicht zufrieden war mit der fahrt und weiter, wo die angler förmlich ausgenommen wurden - unser anglerboard ist voll von postings - ich nenne nur artic janus, die für reichlich schlagzeilen gesorgt hat.
Bordie costas, hat eine tour im winter gemacht - frag mich nicht welches boot - er hat reichlich gefangen, super kann ich nur sagen. 
Den vergleich jedoch, den du mit mit der solea und der fio machst, der hinkt ja gewaltig - dieses geht gar nicht. 
Wie schon erwähnt, habe ich in den 80ger jahren mehrmals schiffe gechartert, an eine fahrt kann ich mich noch gut entsinnen, es war mit der eltra, die fahrt ging von emden aus, nur ausgesuchte angler waren dabei, die presse ist auch eingeladen worden. Die fänge, die dort auf dem schiff gemacht wurden, gingen durch die weltpresse. Ich suche sie mal raus, da ich die berichte und stückzahlen sowie fischarten habe, da träumt jeder der ein angelschiff besitzt von - jedoch waren es ausgesuchte angler und keine touristen wie sie in hvide sande vorkommen, die mal gerne ein dorsch angeln möchten. 
Deswegen kann man die angelfahrten nicht vergleichen.


----------



## Quappenjäger (19. August 2011)

*AW: schlechte Erfahrung mit der MS SOLEA in Hvide Sande 9/05*

als wir dieses jahr auf der fio eingescheckt hatten kam die solea abends rein.  mal kurz geschaut was die so hatten und mit 15-20kg filet pro person bei ner 20 - 24 std tour würde ich sagen nicht schlecht.
waren erfahrene angler.
hab mal den fehler gemacht in der ferienzeit nen ostsee kudder in heiligenhafen zu besuchen.
kutter bis zum bersten gefüllt wobei die hälfte gegen mittag irgendwo total voll in der ecke lag.
von 50 lbs ruten bis makrelen paternoster war alles zu sehen #c
bin auch in nem hochsee verein , wobei es wird da auch gerne mal ne tasse genommen , aber da sehen die fahrten schon ganz anders aus.
von kiel aus z.b . einfach nur ne halbe std in die förde gefahren und im schnitt 20 - 30 dorsche pro angler .
wären nur touris an bord gewesen hätte das ergebniss nicht so ausgesehen |bigeyes


----------



## Quappenjäger (19. August 2011)

*AW: schlechte Erfahrung mit der MS SOLEA in Hvide Sande 9/05*



Esox777 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> . Insgesamt 6 Dorsche der Größte mit 4 Kg und eine Scholle.
> 
> Gruß Matze


 

wobei für das weiße riff auch nicht gerade viel |kopfkrat

aber immer hin was gefangen. 
das mal auch ein wenig länger gefischt wird kenne ich von einigen dänischen kuttern.
ich mag aber lieber ne mehrtagestour , zum einen wegen der möglichkeit weiter raus zu fahren und damit vielleicht besser zu fangen , zum anderen 2 - 3 tage auf see zu sein und von den wellen herrlich in den schlaf gewogen zu werden #6
gibt nix geileres morgens bei 3 - 5 bft aufzuwachen und erstmal den pilker in die tiefe zu schicken |supergri
und das um 3.3o inner nacht :vik:
macht schon gaudi so früh nen dorsch zu pumpen.

zum thema gaffen , da hab ich kein problem mit meinem nachbarn mal ebend kurz zur hand zu gehen.
wenn man überlegt das manche sogar den fieletier service buchen weil keine ahnung , naja.
musst mal die gesichter von denen sehen wenn ich ne volle kiste mit 20 - 30 dorschen mal ebend in 30 - 45 min wech rasiere |supergri


----------



## j.Breithardt (19. August 2011)

*AW: schlechte Erfahrung mit der MS SOLEA in Hvide Sande 9/05*



Quappenjäger schrieb:


> wobei für das weiße riff auch nicht gerade viel |kopfkrat
> 
> aber immer hin was gefangen.
> das mal auch ein wenig länger gefischt wird kenne ich von einigen dänischen kuttern.
> ...






Würde ich auch mal gerne sehen.:m


----------



## j.Breithardt (19. August 2011)

*AW: schlechte Erfahrung mit der MS SOLEA in Hvide Sande 9/05*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> Hallo Jürgen,
> 
> *Nein mir liegen keine Statistiken vor, dies sind von mir nur vermuttungen von mir. *
> 
> ...


 


Siehst du Jonas,#h

mit diesen vermuttungen setzt man auch sehr schnell Kutter in ein schlechtes Licht.


----------



## Quappenjäger (19. August 2011)

*AW: schlechte Erfahrung mit der MS SOLEA in Hvide Sande 9/05*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> [/B][/COLOR]
> 
> 
> 
> Würde ich auch mal gerne sehen.:m


 
jürgen kein problem |supergri musst nächstes mal mit |bigeyes nehme die dorsche zum einen nicht aus und bauchlappen bleiben drann da ich keine katze mehr habe  wenn frikos machen will schneide ich die bei einigen aber auch mit wech .
mit nem scharfen messer geht das ratz fatz #6


----------



## LAC (19. August 2011)

*AW: schlechte Erfahrung mit der MS SOLEA in Hvide Sande 9/05*

@ Quappenjäger

Quappi, dass du mit dem scharfen messer in 30 minuten 30 dorsche rasierst, das glaube ich dir, du bist ein schneller junge und ich kenne dich gut. Kannst du denn auch noch bis zehn zählen |supergri bei deinen fingern, oder sind die nach dem letzten treffen im eifer des gefechtes auch schon rasiert.
Wenn du hier hoch kommst, zeigst du mir zuerst die finger |supergri wenn du sie nicht rasiert hast - fahren wir gemeinsam raus - ich will dieses schnelle filetieren unbedingt sehen und lernen. |supergri
Quappi, ist dir bekannt, dass das weiße riff, bzw. der weiße stein - einfach nur so ein name ist, den man sich ausgedacht hat, damit er sich gut anhört. So wurde mir es berichtet - passt zu hvide sande - weißer sand. Anregung war, dass man weiße kalksteine in den netzen hatte- die ganze küste ist jedoch mit kalksteinen übersäht und man hat in den früheren jahren, daraus kirchen und häuser gebaut und zu zig tausenden liegen sie heute in hanstholm am strand - selbst ich habe schon hunderte davon in hanstholm für den wal gebraucht.
Das "weiße riff" ist also kein ausgewiesener fischgrund wie das gelbe riff oder die norwegische rinne, die auf jeder seekarte zu finden sind. 

Ich hoffe dir geht es gut, schreibe mal eine pn - wenn sich etwas verändert hat mit deinen plänen betreffend dänemark.


----------



## carpfreak1990 (20. August 2011)

*AW: schlechte Erfahrung mit der MS SOLEA in Hvide Sande 9/05*

Moin,  

@Jürgen,

 Ich will keine kutter schlecht machen, ich wollte nur sagen das man viel postives von den kuttern wie die Fio hört. Aber nich so von der Solea, deswegen meine vermuttung.

@Otto,

Costas ist darmals noch mit der Lena From raus gefahren. Das Ulrik darmals gegen die Fio getauscht hat. Ulrik ist weg aber die Fio aber geblieben.

@Quappenjäger, 

Ich persönlich kann auch nicht sogut Filetieren, wenn  filetiere ich entweder zuhause oder ich nehme den service in anspruch. Das mit den Kuttern in Heiligenhafen stimmt du musst in der Woche fahren da sind dann mehr leute anboard die sich richtig mit dem kutterangeln beschäftigen. Das mit den Touris ist vermehrt am Wochenende. So war es auch letzte woche bin mehrfach raus gefahren von heiligenhafen wenn das wetter dies zu gelassen hat.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## j.Breithardt (20. August 2011)

*AW: schlechte Erfahrung mit der MS SOLEA in Hvide Sande 9/05*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> @Jürgen,
> 
> ...


 


@ Jonas,#h

und wieso liegt dann die Fio laufend im Hafen, statt rauszu-
fahren?#c


----------



## carpfreak1990 (20. August 2011)

*AW: schlechte Erfahrung mit der MS SOLEA in Hvide Sande 9/05*

Moin Jürgen,  

Das war ja das was otto meinte das Solea mehr auf touris ausgelegt ist und die Fio für Mehrtagesfahrten und Angler auslegt ist wie otto sie nannte "Richitige angler" ist . Da diese nicht soviel in HS anzutreffen sind fährt die Fio ebent nicht sooft raus. 

gruß
Jonas


----------



## Quappenjäger (20. August 2011)

*AW: schlechte Erfahrung mit der MS SOLEA in Hvide Sande 9/05*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> Moin Jürgen,
> 
> Das war ja das was otto meinte das Solea mehr auf touris ausgelegt ist und die Fio für Mehrtagesfahrten und Angler auslegt ist wie otto sie nannte "Richitige angler" ist . Da diese nicht soviel in HS anzutreffen sind fährt die Fio ebent nicht sooft raus.
> 
> ...


 
auch wetterbedingt . wenn z.b am selben tag fahren kannst aber nächsten tag zuviel wind werden die mehrtagestouren gleich abgesagt. 
evtl. müssen die jungs auch mal urlaub machen #c
im august sind auch nur zum ende hin touren die angeboten werden.es sei denn die seite wird so aktuell gehalten das de vergangenen tage gleich wieder wech sind. wir waren in juni raus da ist auch nur noch grün , war aber jeden tach ausgebucht.
für nächstes jahr haben wir schon gebucht #haber es kann auch sei das wieder richtung norden verlegt wird .aber egal fahren wir halt nen paar km mehr.
september fast jeden tach laut tourkalender .

http://www.codhunter.dk/9303/Kalender

da kannst mal schauen.


----------



## j.Breithardt (20. August 2011)

*AW: schlechte Erfahrung mit der MS SOLEA in Hvide Sande 9/05*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> Moin Jürgen,
> 
> Das war ja das was otto meinte das Solea mehr auf touris ausgelegt ist und die Fio für Mehrtagesfahrten und Angler auslegt ist wie otto sie nannte *"Richitige angler" ist . Da diese nicht soviel in HS anzutreffen sind fährt die Fio ebent nicht sooft raus. *
> 
> ...


 


Mal gespannt,wie lange sie überhaupt noch von HS fährt.#c
Das Geld wird nicht im Hafen verdient.


----------



## j.Breithardt (20. August 2011)

*AW: schlechte Erfahrung mit der MS SOLEA in Hvide Sande 9/05*



Quappenjäger schrieb:


> jürgen kein problem |supergri musst nächstes mal mit |bigeyes nehme die dorsche zum einen nicht aus und bauchlappen bleiben drann da ich keine katze mehr habe  wenn frikos machen will schneide ich die bei einigen aber auch mit wech .
> mit nem scharfen messer geht das ratz fatz #6


 


Falls ich das jetzt richtig verstanden habe:

Rückenfilets raus,und den Rest über Bord? |kopfkrat


----------



## Quappenjäger (20. August 2011)

*AW: schlechte Erfahrung mit der MS SOLEA in Hvide Sande 9/05*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Falls ich das jetzt richtig verstanden habe:
> 
> Rückenfilets raus,und den Rest über Bord? |kopfkrat


 

na schwanz auch . nur die bauchlappen nicht.
viele nehmen die noch vorher aus , kopf ab , dann filet runter und dann schneiden sie die bauchlabben wech.
schneide die wenn nur von den großen , ab 90 cm , mit ab.


----------



## j.Breithardt (20. August 2011)

*AW: schlechte Erfahrung mit der MS SOLEA in Hvide Sande 9/05*



Quappenjäger schrieb:


> na schwanz auch . nur die bauchlappen nicht.
> viele nehmen die noch vorher aus , kopf ab , dann filet runter und dann schneiden sie die bauchlabben wech.
> schneide die wenn nur von den großen , ab 90 cm , mit ab.


 



Fein,so schont man die Ressourcen.#6


----------



## Quappenjäger (20. August 2011)

*AW: schlechte Erfahrung mit der MS SOLEA in Hvide Sande 9/05*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Fein,so schont man die Ressourcen.#6


 
kann man sehen wie mann will. hab schon leute gesehen die schneiden aus nen 50 cm dorsch medalloins.
aber mal ehrlich was an nem bauchlappen von nem 50 cm dorsch drann. 
und garantiere dir wenn jene die den mit wech geschnitten haben zu hause anfangen gräten zu ziehen schneiden die den genervt beim 3 filet wech |bigeyes 
und zum thema Ressourcen , schau dir mal lieber die kudder an wenn die ihren beifang von bord schmeissen.
denke mal da muss man sich über meinen tropfen nicht unterhalten 
gibt ja auch leute die beim hammel den kopf mit hirn und augen futtern, den würde ich auch mit sicherheit wech schneiden.


----------



## j.Breithardt (20. August 2011)

*AW: schlechte Erfahrung mit der MS SOLEA in Hvide Sande 9/05*



Quappenjäger schrieb:


> kann man sehen wie mann will. hab schon leute gesehen die schneiden aus nen 50 cm dorsch medalloins.
> aber mal ehrlich was an nem bauchlappen von nem 50 cm dorsch drann.
> und garantiere dir wenn jene die den mit wech geschnitten haben zu hause anfangen gräten zu ziehen schneiden die den genervt beim 3 filet wech |bigeyes
> und zum thema Ressourcen , schau dir mal lieber die kudder an wenn die ihren beifang von bord schmeissen.
> *denke mal da muss man sich über meinen tropfen nicht unterhalten*


 


Da hast du völlig Recht,Engelchen.|engel:
Zuerst war die Rede von Fischen unter 90cm,jetzt sind wir bereits bei 50.|supergri


----------



## Quappenjäger (20. August 2011)

*AW: schlechte Erfahrung mit der MS SOLEA in Hvide Sande 9/05*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Da hast du völlig Recht,Engelchen.|engel:
> Zuerst war die Rede von Fischen unter 90cm,jetzt sind wir bereits bei 50.|supergri


 
bei 50 cm bleiben die ja bei mir auch drann , bei 60,70 auch . nur ab einer gewissen größe ist mir da zuviel fleisch drann und das lass ich mir auch schmecken. 
aber gebe auch zu bei der letzten tour bin ich bei 96 cm hängen geblieben #q.

wobei denke mal wir sollten beim thema zur solea bleiben.


----------



## j.Breithardt (20. August 2011)

*AW: schlechte Erfahrung mit der MS SOLEA in Hvide Sande 9/05*



Quappenjäger schrieb:


> bei 50 cm bleiben die ja bei mir auch drann , bei 60,70 auch . nur ab einer gewissen größe ist mir da zuviel fleisch drann und das lass ich mir auch schmecken.
> aber gebe auch zu bei der letzten tour bin ich bei 96 cm hängen geblieben #q.
> 
> *wobei denke mal wir sollten beim thema zur solea bleiben.*






Damit hätte ich kein Problem,wenn du nicht so einen Mist
(Posting 118) schreiben würdest.:m


----------



## LAC (21. August 2011)

*AW: schlechte Erfahrung mit der MS SOLEA in Hvide Sande 9/05*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> @Jürgen,
> 
> ...




@ Jonas, für die information ein dank - da ich nicht buch führe über die  dänischen angelkutter, d.h. eigner, kapitäne, angestellte und  liegeplätze  behalte ich mir nicht mehr all diese ständigen  wellenbewegenden veränderungen fest - es war zuviel arbeit - ich zähle  auch keine wellen.
Ich lese nur noch und bekomme dann und wann hintergrundinformationen, z.b. wann sturm angesagt ist. Das genügt mir. |supergri
Fest steht jedoch, dass die südliche nordsee - wo hvide sande liegt -  nicht zu den besten angelplätz zählt  - außer wenn ich den hornhecht  bzw. den hering sehe, da zähle ich ihn zu den besten - als ausgangspunkt  für eine hochseeangelfahrt, muss man jedoch weit fahren um gute  angelplätze zu erreichen, das kostet seinen preis und ist der fangplatz  erreicht, bedeutet dieses noch nicht eine garantie für jedermann, dass  auch gut gefangen wird, da spielen dann noch andere faktoren eine  wichtige rolle. 
Wind und Wellen spielen ja auf der nordsee nicht immer mit und sind eine  große beeinträchtigung der fahrten - so ist halt die nordsee.


----------



## Angelprofesor (21. August 2011)

*AW: schlechte Erfahrung mit der MS SOLEA in Hvide Sande 9/05*



Quappenjäger schrieb:


> kann man sehen wie mann will. hab schon leute gesehen die schneiden aus nen 50 cm dorsch medalloins.
> aber mal ehrlich was an nem bauchlappen von nem 50 cm dorsch drann.
> und garantiere dir wenn jene die den mit wech geschnitten haben zu hause anfangen gräten zu ziehen schneiden die den genervt beim 3 filet wech |bigeyes
> und zum thema Ressourcen , schau dir mal lieber die kudder an wenn die ihren beifang von bord schmeissen.
> ...


 

Lieber " Angelfreund " wer so denkt wie du es tust, der ist für mich kein Angler sonder Egoist der mit Angel in der Hand nicht am Wasser zu suchen hat. Suche dir einen anderen Sport z.B. Pilze sammeln oder Stricken da richtest du weniger schaden an. 

Gruß aus HR
Vladi


----------



## j.Breithardt (21. August 2011)

*AW: schlechte Erfahrung mit der MS SOLEA in Hvide Sande 9/05*



Angelprofesor schrieb:


> Lieber " Angelfreund " wer so denkt wie du es tust, der ist für mich kein Angler sonder Egoist der mit Angel in der Hand nicht am Wasser zu suchen hat. Suche dir einen anderen Sport z.B. Pilze sammeln oder Stricken da richtest du weniger schaden an.
> 
> Gruß aus HR
> Vladi


 



|good:


----------



## Angelprofesor (21. August 2011)

*AW: schlechte Erfahrung mit der MS SOLEA in Hvide Sande 9/05*

#h Hallo Jürgen! lebst du noch oder bist du wieder beim angeln ? #g

@ Otto, du hast die Zeit und schreibst Romane, es sind interesante Sachen die du geschrieben hast. Man kan einiges lernen, danke. :b

Gruß aus HR
Anna und Vladi


----------



## LAC (21. August 2011)

*AW: schlechte Erfahrung mit der MS SOLEA in Hvide Sande 9/05*

@ Angelprofessor
Hallo mein freund vladi,
heute morgen kam ich in dem genuss pilze zu sammeln, auf dem wege nach bork entdeckte ich aus dem wagen im wald einen pilz - habe sofort gestoppt - und ihn  bzw. noch mehr gesammelt. Problem ist, ich pflücke immer die falschen |supergri deshalb poste ich oft so wirres zeug - lach doch mal.
Ich hoffe dir geht es auch gut.


----------



## Angelprofesor (21. August 2011)

*AW: schlechte Erfahrung mit der MS SOLEA in Hvide Sande 9/05*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Angelprofessor
> Hallo mein freund vladi,
> heute morgen kam ich in dem genuss pilze zu sammeln, auf dem wege nach bork entdeckte ich aus dem wagen im wald einen pilz - habe sofort gestoppt - und ihn bzw. noch mehr gesammelt. Problem ist, ich pflücke immer die falschen |supergri deshalb poste ich oft so wirres zeug - lach doch mal.
> Ich hoffe dir geht es auch gut.


 

#h Hallo lieber Otto. alle Pilze sind essbar, aber einige nur ein mal. Ich gehe zum Getränkehandeln um meine " Pilse " - Pilze zu holen ( sammeln ), in Wald sammele ich auch nur die falschen, aber mein Korb ist am schnelsten voll. Auserdem bis ich mich gebückt habe sind die Pilze madig. #q

Gruß und bis bald
Vladi


----------



## LAC (21. August 2011)

*AW: schlechte Erfahrung mit der MS SOLEA in Hvide Sande 9/05*



Angelprofesor schrieb:


> #h Hallo lieber Otto. alle Pilze sind essbar, aber einige nur ein mal. Ich gehe zum Getränkehandeln um meine " Pilse " - Pilze zu holen ( sammeln ), in Wald sammele ich auch nur die falschen, aber mein Korb ist am schnelsten voll. Auserdem bis ich mich gebückt habe sind die Pilze schon madig. #q
> 
> Gruß und bis bald
> Vladi



Vladi, du könntest ein angler sein,|supergri die versuchen auch alles was sie kriegen können mit nach hause zu nehmen. Zum glück liegt hvide sande an der nordsee, sonst würden einige angler sich oft übergeben - nur unser petermännchen sorgt dafür, dass sie nicht alles gierig anfassen und ins körbchen legen.
Deine Pilse jedoch aus dem getränkeladen - die ziehen wir uns rein und genießen sie gemeinsam - ich meine genussvoll, nicht dass wir die seehunde als wale sehen, den mond als ein raumschiff und die heringe als dickdorsche.


----------



## Angelprofesor (21. August 2011)

*AW: schlechte Erfahrung mit der MS SOLEA in Hvide Sande 9/05*



LAC schrieb:


> Vladi, du könntest ein angler sein,|supergri die versuchen auch alles was sie kriegen können mit nach hause zu nehmen. Zum glück liegt hvide sande an der nordsee, sonst würden einige angler sich oft übergeben - nur unser petermännchen sorgt dafür, dass sie nicht alles gierig anfassen und ins körbchen legen.
> Deine Pilse jedoch aus dem getränkeladen - die ziehen wir uns rein und genießen sie gemeinsam - *ich meine genussvoll, nicht dass wir die seehunde als wale sehen, den mond als ein raumschiff und die heringe als dickdorsche*.


 

#c Egal, hauptsache ich bin in Hvide Sande. |kopfkrat


----------



## goeddoek (21. August 2011)

*AW: schlechte Erfahrung mit der MS SOLEA in Hvide Sande 9/05*

Leute, Leute |rolleyes |supergri


Das aus dem HS-Thread mehr ein Chat geworden ist, ist ja okay, weil ihr das so gewünscht habt. Einer genügt aber !

Ab hier bitte wieder zum Thema "*Erfahrung mit der MS SOLEA in Hvide Sande*"


----------



## LAC (21. August 2011)

*AW: schlechte Erfahrung mit der MS SOLEA in Hvide Sande 9/05*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Leute, Leute |rolleyes |supergri
> 
> 
> Das aus dem HS-Thread mehr ein Chat geworden ist, ist ja okay, weil ihr das so gewünscht habt. Einer genügt aber !
> ...



Georg - richtig und ich habe reichlich mitgewirkt.
Egal was man über die Solea postet, fest steht sie liegt immer in hvide sande und fährt am meisten raus - oft sogar zweimal am tag - eine kleine dorschtour und eine makrelentour, da hat jeder urlauber in hvide sande - ob angler oder nicht - die möglichkeit eine angelfahrt zu machen.
Und jetzt werde ich hier vom schiff springen, da durch die postings nicht ein fisch mehr oder weniger gefangen wird.


----------



## Agr-affe (22. April 2012)

*AW: schlechte Erfahrung mit der MS SOLEA in Hvide Sande 9/05*

Hallo... ich bin neu hier und komm grad vom DK-Urlaub zurück.

Am Freitag war ich auch 14h mit der Solea draussen.

Genau wie vor 3 Jahren war ich dieses Mal auch zufrieden mit meiner Ausbeute. 12 Dorsche zwischen 60 und 85cm waren in der Kiste. Alle auf Heringsfetzen am "Low-Budget-Rig" - da ich wegen des Seegangs die Rute lieber auf der Rehling aufliegen ließ als damit rumzuzupfen.

Ich wäre zwar lieber mit anderen Kuttern (von Thyboron weg) gefahren aber da war entweder eine 2-Tages-Tour geplant (Ostsee-Star) oder der Kahn war schon belegt (Emma-Line).

Die besten Erfahrungen waren bisher Michael Frank und MS Thailand - aber als "Notnagel" war mir diesen Urlaub auch die Solea recht. 

#h


----------



## Lutz schulze (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: schlechte Erfahrung mit der MS SOLEA in Hvide Sande 9/05*

Hallo 
Möchte zu der MS Solea nur nur mal etwas Frust ablassen.
Wir waren zu dritt und haben bei kott angelladen eine 10 Std angeltur gebucht. Wir waren auch 10 std unterwegs doch gelegenheit zum angel hatten wir ca.1stunde den rest   der Zeit wurden wir hin und her bewegt doch leider nicht zum angeln .
Ich hatte das Gefühl das man kein Interesse an zufriedene Kunden hat. Essen oder was zu trinken würde uns beim buchen zugesagt doch leider gab es nichts. Dieses Boot sollte man meiden es gibt etwas weiter besseren Service 
Nuñ zum Veranstalter der angelladen in Hive Sande es ist ein schöner Laden aber diese turen sollte er lieber nicht verkaufen. Wir haben uns auch da beschwert leider ohne Erfolg . Wir bekamen als Antwort was auf der solea abgeht ist er nicht verantwortlich. 
Wir haben aber doch in diesen Laden eine angeltur gebucht und keine Kreuzfahrt über die Nordsee
Nun genug es war einfach nur Sch....e
Tut euch das nicht an 
Mfg Lutz


----------



## LAC (17. Juni 2017)

*AW: schlechte Erfahrung mit der MS SOLEA in Hvide Sande 9/05*

Nuñ zum Veranstalter der angelladen in Hive Sande es ist ein schöner Laden aber diese turen sollte er lieber nicht verkaufen. Wir haben uns auch da beschwert leider ohne Erfolg . Wir bekamen als Antwort was auf der solea abgeht ist er nicht verantwortlich. 
Wir haben aber doch in diesen Laden eine angeltur gebucht und keine Kreuzfahrt über die Nordsee
Nun genug es war einfach nur Sch....e
Tut euch das nicht an 
Mfg Lutz[/QUOTE]

Lutz, das ist richtig, daß du dich beschwert hast - wobei die hin-und rückfahrt wirklich viel zeit kostet. Wenn man sich im vorfeld richtig informiert, wird einem auch gesagt, das sehr viel zeit durch die fahrt verloren geht.  Der inh. des angelladens gehört bzw. hat auch mit dem kutter solea eine verbindung - in welcher form jedoch kann ich dir nicht sagen  - es können zwei getrennte firmen sein, dann hat der verkäufer im laden wirklich nichts damit zu tun, hat jedoch über den verkauf der karten eine verbindung zum betreiber des schiffes und sollte, immer eine beschwerde weiterleiten - damit sie wissen was bemängelt wird.
Sie bieten dann vielleicht noch längere fahrten an und haben einen bagger an bord, damit man in der südlichen nordsee auf tiefen kommen wie in der norw. rinne.  Mit seinen woten: er hätte damit nichts zu tun - sagt er: wie "schlau" er als verkäufer ist.
Ist nicht die feine art - aber was will man verlangen in dieser branche - der name anglerlatein hat schon einen grund.
Nachsatz:
Nun ist dieser thread schon fast 15 jahre alt, in der zwischenzeit sind reichlich angelkutter pleite gegangen bzw. verschrottet worden - die solea fährt immer noch. Ich habe beim einlaufen im hafen mal mir den fang angesehen - einige hatten ganz gut gefangen und einige hatten halt nichts und haben sich gegenseitig vollgekotzt - waren halt schlechte erfarungen auf der solea.


----------

